# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  Dogovor oko iznosa alimentacije

## Sanja_S

Jedno jednostavno pitanje. Nisam nigdje nasla odgovor na forumu. Jeste li imale slucaj da ste bez suda dogovorile mjesecni iznos alimentacije za dijete s ocem? I koliki iznos ste dogovorili? Ja bih to probala rjesiti bez suda i kroz dogovor, ali pojma nemam koliko da trazim mjesecno. S tim da on radi samo sezonu odnosno otprilike 5 mjeseci u godini.

----------


## LEIRmam

Možda ti ovo može biti od koristi:
http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/s..._106_2061.html

----------


## Idnom

Ja sam prvo pokusala bez suda, ali kako nije funkcioniralo zavrsili smo na sudu.
Naravno, kod tebe ce mozda sve stimati pa necete morati na sud iako radi nekih kasnijih birokratskih stvari je jednostavnije kad imas sudsko rijesenje koje sadrzi 3 stvari-s kime dijete zivi, odredjene dane kada dijete vidja roditelja s kojime ne zivi i iznos alimentacije.
To sto otac djeteta radi samo sezonski nije razlog da uplacuje alimentaciju samo tih 5 mj, on je duzan skrbiti za dijete svih 12 mjeseci u godini. Npr. sud nezaposlenom roditelju za tako malo dijete odredjuje da mjesecno mora uplacivati oko 950kn roditelju s kojim dijete zivi i ne tice ga se kako ce naci te novce. Dijete treba hranu, higijenske potrepstine, odjecu, obucu, igracke... bez obzira na sve i duznost je roditelja s kojim dijete ne zivi sudjelovati u troskovima. Ne smije se zaboraviti primjerice rezije. I dijete trosi struju, vodu, plin, gorivo za auto...
Sto se tice iznosa najbolje da sama procijenis... Mislim da ispod 1000kn mjesecno ne bi smjela pristati. Kako ce dijete rasti i troskovi ce biti veci pa racunaj na to. Npr: Placat ces vrtic, neku aktivnost na koju ce ici, ici cete na izlet, ljetovanje, u kazaliste, pokloni za rodjendane, zeljet ce imati odredjene igracke, bicikl, role...
Po mojim kriterijima bi iznos alimentacije trebao biti oko 1500kn. Dakle, trecina neke prosjecne place.

----------


## jelena.O

a kolko ako imaš takvih 2-3 slučaja?

----------


## Sanja_S

I ja sam mislila ne ispod 1000kn nikako s obzirom da je najmanja alimentacija i to kad je u pitanju nezaposleni roditelj oko 930kn. Ali te nijanse izmedu 1100 i 1500kn npr.mi je tesko diferencirati. A sigurno da je i sto kuna vise svaki mjesec jako puno.

----------


## samamama

sanja,. ti trazi sto vise mozes, jer ne trazis za sebe nego za svoje dijete., a on ako se slozi ok., ako ne opet na sudu inzistiraj na vise, pa kako bude.

djeca su jako skupa.. a taj iznos od 1000 kn alimentacije kad pogledas, ne pokrije ni osnovne stvari,. mozda je pred 10 godina pokrivao, ali sada bome ne

----------


## MoonSun

Drage mame, iznosi koje spominjete spominju se kao neki minimalni iznosi.. Dakle, ako biološki otac ima više, onda može i treba više dati. Nemam sad link, ali znam da je ovisno o dobi djeteta, iznos alimentacije preporučeni od 17% do 22% (više što je dijete veće). E sad, ako je riječ o hrvatskom minimalcu.. taj iznos se penje gore i jadna mama s tom alimentacijom, ali.. jadan i tata.
Ako ima manje para... ja ne bi bila prestroga, ali svakako da tom biološkom tati dijete mora biti neki poticaj da radi, da skrbi i da ima više motivacije i snage.. sve ovisi o tome komunicirate li, živite li u istom mjestu, je li njemu stalo do dijeteta, jeste li vi u dobrim odnosima ili bi se redovito posvadili na mrtvo ime da nema vašeg potomka.
Ja sam se dogovorila van suda... pobrojila sam svoje troškove, poslala mu, znam njegovu plaću (to se uvijek može mijenjati ili ne znam točno) i on je stavio trajni nalog.. nešto više od 20% posto plaće pristiže. 
Nije lako ni meni ni njemu, no dugo se znamo, a bilo kakav odlazak na sud samo bi zakomplicirao stvari. Razmišljala sam o ugovoru kod javnog bilježnika. Zasad smo imali duge razgovore o različitim stvarima vezanim za dijete. Iznenadilo me koliko se razlikujemo u tome. Kad ponovno dođe (ne živi tu), vjerujem da ćemo nešto ovjeriti kod bilježnika, zlu ne trebalo.

----------


## Lisbeth

Ocu moga djeteta dijete nije ni motivacija ni snaga da radi. Zivimo u istom mjestu, ali on ni ne pita za malenu. Cijelu trudnocu sam normalno komunicirala s njim iako smo prekinuli, dala mu sto prilika da sudjeluje, ali on je i dalje nezainteresiran. Dogovorili smo se oko iznosa od 1000kn s obzirom da ne radi, platio je dva puta i onda nista. Naravno da je komunikacija sve gora odnosno on se uopce ne javlja, a ja ne mislim inicirati niti ga prisiljavati. Sve se bojim da cu morati preko suda, a to sam bas htjela izbjeci

----------


## Lisbeth

Sto ako smo se dogovorili oko iznosa alimentacije bez suda, a on ne placa? Uz to, ni ne vida dijete. Znaci li to da mu ja mogu i uskratiti vidanje onda kad pozeli s obzirom da ne placa nista?

----------


## samamama

> Sto ako smo se dogovorili oko iznosa alimentacije bez suda, a on ne placa? Uz to, ni ne vida dijete. Znaci li to da mu ja mogu i uskratiti vidanje onda kad pozeli s obzirom da ne placa nista?


vidjanje i placanje alimentacije su odvojeni pojmovi. ne mozes mu uskratiti vidjanje niti uvjetovati vidjanje placanjem.

ono sto trebas napraviti jeste doci do sluzbenog rjesenja na kojem pise iznos koji ti je duzan uplacivati. Uputi se u obliznji CZSS, tamo ce ti dati sve potrebne informacije.

U ovakvim slucajevima, dobro je sto prije krenuti sa sluzbenim evidentiranjem, bilo oko ne vidjanja, bilo oko ne placanja.

----------


## Lisbeth

Znaci sve se svodi na to da bi trebalo pokrenuti sluzbeni postupak? Meni njegovi novci ne trebaju i zato se ne zelim razvlaciti po sudu. Za sad ju nema zelju ni vidjeti, pa cu vidjeti sto ce biti s vremenom. Hvala na odgovoru  :Smile:

----------


## LEIRmam

Ako kažeš da tebi njegovi novci ne trebaju (što pak smatram potpuno pogrešnim, jer ste dijete stvorili zajedno, ali dobro), što se nadaš postići na sudu? Da ga natjera da viđa dijete češće?

----------


## Lisbeth

Ne, ne, mislim da je krivo shvaceno  :Smile: 
Mislila sam u smislu da ako on nema potrebu brinuti se o svojem djetetu ni financijski ni emotivno , a kako meni tih 1000kn nije prijeko potrebno (dobro bi doslo, ali mogu i bez toga), nemam potrebu da ga sud natjerava da se brine o njoj. Ako nece sam od sebe, nece ni na silu, a ja bih trebala prolaziti svu tu papirologiju i proces.

----------


## Tashunica

> Ne, ne, mislim da je krivo shvaceno 
> Mislila sam u smislu da ako on nema potrebu brinuti se o svojem djetetu ni financijski ni emotivno , a kako meni tih 1000kn nije prijeko potrebno (dobro bi doslo, ali mogu i bez toga), nemam potrebu da ga sud natjerava da se brine o njoj. Ako nece sam od sebe, nece ni na silu, a ja bih trebala prolaziti svu tu papirologiju i proces.


ako tebi nije prijeko potrebno, stavljaj djetetu na račun.
sve skupa možeš riješiti preko odvjetnika, ne moraš se ni vidjeti s njim.

----------


## main

> Ja sam prvo pokusala bez suda, ali kako nije funkcioniralo zavrsili smo na sudu.
> Naravno, kod tebe ce mozda sve stimati pa necete morati na sud iako radi nekih kasnijih birokratskih stvari je jednostavnije kad imas sudsko rijesenje koje sadrzi 3 stvari-s kime dijete zivi, odredjene dane kada dijete vidja roditelja s kojime ne zivi i iznos alimentacije.
> To sto otac djeteta radi samo sezonski nije razlog da uplacuje alimentaciju samo tih 5 mj, on je duzan skrbiti za dijete svih 12 mjeseci u godini. Npr. sud nezaposlenom roditelju za tako malo dijete odredjuje da mjesecno mora uplacivati oko 950kn roditelju s kojim dijete zivi i ne tice ga se kako ce naci te novce. Dijete treba hranu, higijenske potrepstine, odjecu, obucu, igracke... bez obzira na sve i duznost je roditelja s kojim dijete ne zivi sudjelovati u troskovima. Ne smije se zaboraviti primjerice rezije. I dijete trosi struju, vodu, plin, gorivo za auto...
> Sto se tice iznosa najbolje da sama procijenis... Mislim da ispod 1000kn mjesecno ne bi smjela pristati. Kako ce dijete rasti i troskovi ce biti veci pa racunaj na to. Npr: Placat ces vrtic, neku aktivnost na koju ce ici, ici cete na izlet, ljetovanje, u kazaliste, pokloni za rodjendane, zeljet ce imati odredjene igracke, bicikl, role...
> Po mojim kriterijima bi iznos alimentacije trebao biti oko 1500kn. Dakle, trecina neke prosjecne place.


znači trećina prosječne plaće što znači da netko tko ima prosječnu plaću nemože imati drugo djete više nikada?

npr ima 5000kn.  ima sa tobom djete, tebi da 1500. a ako ima drugo djete doma na to djete doma može potrošiti manje novaca? tj. smije imati samo jedno?

----------


## main

> sanja,. ti trazi sto vise mozes, jer ne trazis za sebe nego za svoje dijete., a on ako se slozi ok., ako ne opet na sudu inzistiraj na vise, pa kako bude.
> 
> djeca su jako skupa.. a taj iznos od 1000 kn alimentacije kad pogledas, ne pokrije ni osnovne stvari,. mozda je pred 10 godina pokrivao, ali sada bome ne



ako muž da 1000kn (to je za djete do 7-8 godina?)  znači da i majka da 1000. njoj se onda može dio računati da kao odradi poslom. evo pola. dakle 1500kn.. ja sam plaćom od 7000, nemam da na sebe potrošim 1500kn svaki mjesec. o čemu vi pričate? to sve su bajke s ciljem da se muškima u hr zabrani da imaju više od jednog djeteta?

----------


## sirius

> ako muž da 1000kn (to je za djete do 7-8 godina?)  znači da i majka da 1000. njoj se onda može dio računati da kao odradi poslom. evo pola. dakle 1500kn.. ja sam plaćom od 7000, nemam da na sebe potrošim 1500kn svaki mjesec. o čemu vi pričate? to sve su bajke s ciljem da se muškima u hr zabrani da imaju više od jednog djeteta?


Da li se to meni cini ili si malo nabrijan ?
 ( upozoravam na ton jer sam osoblje foruma)
Ako ti ne mozes prezivjeti sa 7000 kn, po kojoj logici si onda izracunao da je djetetu za zivot dovoljno ispod 2000 kn?
Od kojih si ti dao pretpostavljam 1000. Vjerojatno dijete isto treba stan, hranu, osjecu, skolu/vrtic, knjige, izlete , lijecnike , logopede, dodatni sport ili muzicku ... Ili sto vec.
U svakom slucaju koliko je meni poznato kada roditelj dobije drugo ( trece, cetvrto...) dijete moze traziti reviziju iznosa alimentacije. Ali moram napomenuti da mi se tvoj nabrijani ton i izvacenje starih postova ne svida. Nadam se da nisam u pravu , pa ce tvoje sudjelovanje na forumu biti konstruktivno.

----------


## main

> Da li se to meni cini ili si malo nabrijan ?
>  ( upozoravam na ton jer sam osoblje foruma)
> Ako ti ne mozes prezivjeti sa 7000 kn, po kojoj logici si onda izracunao da je djetetu za zivot dovoljno ispod 2000 kn?
> Od kojih si ti dao pretpostavljam 1000. Vjerojatno dijete isto treba stan, hranu, osjecu, skolu/vrtic, knjige, izlete , lijecnike , logopede, dodatni sport ili muzicku ... Ili sto vec.
> U svakom slucaju koliko je meni poznato kada roditelj dobije drugo ( trece, cetvrto...) dijete moze traziti reviziju iznosa alimentacije. Ali moram napomenuti da mi se tvoj nabrijani ton i izvacenje starih postova ne svida. Nadam se da nisam u pravu , pa ce tvoje sudjelovanje na forumu biti konstruktivno.



otac koji npr dobije alimentaciju onog iznosa kakvu su gore napisani (2300, 1700) nikad neće dobiti drugo djete jer ni ne može započeti normalan život. koja bi ga htjela a on mora finacirati bivšu. uz djete. za djete od 1000 a bivšoj ostatak... 

ja nisam napisao da ne mogu preživjeti nego da imam za sebe manje nego je onda iznos za djete koje ima. od 7000 dok ja platim stambeni kredit, alimentaciju, troškove meni na mene ostane manje od 1500kn. da djetu treba stan treba, ali sigurno se to ne može iz alimentacije plaćati. onaj s kojim djete živi mora riješiti stambeno pitanje. Ako se gledaju troškovi stambenog kredita za troškove djetea onda molim lijepo da se troškovi stambenog kredita gdje i za oca djeteta pa se tek od tog iznosa dalje gleda koliko može dati. 

alimentacija je i ova minimalana velika za platiti. i kao takve i velika je i dovoljna za djete. a to kaj npr 1500kn (1000 otac + 500 majka)  nije dovoljno za satove tenisa, sorry ovo je hr.

----------


## main

> Da li se to meni cini ili si malo nabrijan ?
>  ( upozoravam na ton jer sam osoblje foruma)
> Ako ti ne mozes prezivjeti sa 7000 kn, po kojoj logici si onda izracunao da je djetetu za zivot dovoljno ispod 2000 kn?
> Od kojih si ti dao pretpostavljam 1000. Vjerojatno dijete isto treba stan, hranu, osjecu, skolu/vrtic, knjige, izlete , lijecnike , logopede, dodatni sport ili muzicku ... Ili sto vec.
> U svakom slucaju koliko je meni poznato kada roditelj dobije drugo ( trece, cetvrto...) dijete moze traziti reviziju iznosa alimentacije. Ali moram napomenuti da mi se tvoj nabrijani ton i izvacenje starih postova ne svida. Nadam se da nisam u pravu , pa ce tvoje sudjelovanje na forumu biti konstruktivno.



otac koji npr dobije alimentaciju onog iznosa kakvu su gore napisani (2300, 1700) nikad neće dobiti drugo djete jer ni ne može započeti normalan život. koja bi ga htjela a on mora finacirati bivšu. uz djete. za djete od 1000 a bivšoj ostatak... 

ja nisam napisao da ne mogu preživjeti nego da imam za sebe manje nego je onda iznos za djete koje ima. od 7000 dok ja platim stambeni kredit, alimentaciju, troškove meni ostane manje od 1500kn. da djetu treba stan treba, ali sigurno se to ne može iz alimentacije plaćati. onaj s kojim djete živi mora riješiti stambeno pitanje. Ako se gledaju troškovi stambenog kredita za troškove djetea onda molim lijepo da se troškovi stambenog kredita gdje i za oca djeteta pa se tek od tog iznosa dalje gleda koliko može dati. 

alimentacija je i ova minimalana velika za platiti. i kao takve i velika je i dovoljna za djete. a to kaj npr 1500kn (1000 otac + 500 majka)  nije dovoljno za satove tenisa, sorry ovo je hr.

----------


## main

alimetacija ide djetu a ne za stambeno pitanje bivše. režije koliko djete potroši i ostale troškove itekako se može namiri s 1100 plus dio kojim doprinosi ovaj drugi. i to je iznos koji je veći nego većina zapolenih u hr može potrošiti na sebe.

----------


## sirius

> otac koji npr dobije alimentaciju onog iznosa kakvu su gore napisani (2300, 1700) nikad neće dobiti drugo djete jer ni ne može započeti normalan život. koja bi ga htjela a on mora finacirati bivšu. uz djete. za djete od 1000 a bivšoj ostatak... 
> 
> ja nisam napisao da ne mogu preživjeti nego da imam za sebe manje nego je onda iznos za djete koje ima. od 7000 dok ja platim stambeni kredit, alimentaciju, troškove meni ostane manje od 1500kn. da djetu treba stan treba, ali sigurno se to ne može iz alimentacije plaćati. onaj s kojim djete živi mora riješiti stambeno pitanje. Ako se gledaju troškovi stambenog kredita za troškove djetea onda molim lijepo da se troškovi stambenog kredita gdje i za oca djeteta pa se tek od tog iznosa dalje gleda koliko može dati. 
> 
> alimentacija je i ova minimalana velika za platiti. i kao takve i velika je i dovoljna za djete. a to kaj npr 1500kn (1000 otac + 500 majka)  nije dovoljno za satove tenisa, sorry ovo je hr.


Iskreno, uopce mi se ne svida tvoj ton.
I sram me je citati tvoj stav da je ogromna usluga bivsoj tisucu kuna koje dajes za brigu o vlastitom djetetu.

----------


## main

> Iskreno, uopce mi se ne svida tvoj ton.
> I sram me je citati tvoj stav da je ogromna usluga bivsoj tisucu kuna koje dajes za brigu o vlastitom djetetu.


gdje se vidi moj ton?
dajem 1100. ogrmna ili ne dovoljno je finacijski. i toliko bude i svaki sudac odlučio pa neznam kaj da je. s tim da vodim sina na more i dao sam mu za komp što mi je bila ogromna greška jer sam trebao samo pola. tu sam naučio.

----------


## main

Koliko bi trebao davati? djete dijeli sudbinu roditelja. nisam ja kriv da je država propala, imam koliko imam. bivšu ne mogu finacirati, a i nebi bilo normalano da bivšu finaciram. a to bi se desilo da plaćam takve iznose koji su napisani. plaćam ono kaj je po zakonu, i to je puno za platiti s takvom mizernom plaćom.

----------


## sirius

Nisi trebao nista dati za komp jer to nije osnovna stvar koja je potrebna djetetu, posebno ne u toj dobi.
Ali valjda ti znas zasto si dao.
I da , ovo Hrvatska , ljudi bi trebali dizati stambene kredite tek ako su ih u mogucnosti otplacivati.
U protivnom unajme stan i zive kao podstanari.

----------


## main

> Nisi trebao nista dati za komp jer to nije osnovna stvar koja je potrebna djetetu, posebno ne u toj dobi.
> Ali valjda ti znas zasto si dao.
> I da , ovo Hrvatska , ljudi bi trebali dizati stambene kredite tek ako su ih u mogucnosti otplacivati.
> U protivnom unajme stan i zive kao podstanari.



Pogriješio sam što sam dao za komp, bila je to prijevara od moje bivše jer mi nije vratila dio kako je trebalo. i sad joj je odgovor da uzmem kompijuter ako želim a zna da ne mogu.Skriva se iza djeteta. 
da, to za stambene to i velim da se tako moraju ljudi postavljati. ne može se pod alimentaciju gledati to da bivša ima stambeni kredit i da ga mora plaćati pa bi kao alimentacija morala biti veća. Ne može se alimentacijom rješavati stambeno pitanje bivše. Jer prema tome one bi mogla kupiti novi stan na kredit i reći da djete živi u njemu da treba plaćati pola za njega.

----------


## sirius

Ne, pogresio si sto si kupio racunalo djetetu od 8 godina . Prvo : premalo je za racunalo
Drugo: ocito nemas viska novaca
ali tvoj problem je odbos sa bivsom zenom, a iznos alimentacije je samo izgovor za frustraciju.

----------


## main

> Ne, pogresio si sto si kupio racunalo djetetu od 8 godina . Prvo : premalo je za racunalo
> Drugo: ocito nemas viska novaca
> ali tvoj problem je odbos sa bivsom zenom, a iznos alimentacije je samo izgovor za frustraciju.



ja nemam nikve ni probleme ni frustracije. ako si veliš osoblje foruma i tražiš da ja pazim na ton a ti mene vrijeđaš? od kud ti pravo? gdje sam ja koga vrijeđao.

1. nije premalo, 2. nemam, i to je bila greška. to sam rekao da sam pogriješio jer sam trebao dobiti pola. dobiti ću kada tad, naplatit će se to duplo s godinama. kaj duplo s time sam riješio da joj nikad ne moram pomoći finacijski. a bude sigurno trebalo.

radi se o novcu i samo o novcu. i nikakav izgovor nije nego ne želim plaćati nešto što je prošlost.

----------


## olja

Puf, sto volim kad se briga o djetetu svodi samo na novcanu pomoc. A roditelj koji sa djetetom zivi, eto samo gleda da odere bivseg supruznika! O ne, nikako nije angazovan na nematerijalnoj dobiti djeteta, svakodnevnom pomaganju oko skole, puhanju u zguljena koljena, kuvanju zdravih obroka, pranju, peglanju, voznji do vannastavnih aktivnosti, njezi kada je dijete bolesno, umanjenju prihoda zbog bolovanja, troskovima rodjendanskih poklona pri odlascima na rodjendane drugara, kupovini knjiga, svesaka i ostale skolske opreme, pomaganju u sakupljnju biljaka za herbar, placanju ekskurzija i izleta itd itd! I taj je roditelj, eto, bas onako uvijek slobodan da rasporedjuje svoje vrijeme po vlastitim prohtjevima, bilo za rad, bilo za zadovoljstvo. 
Main, nazalost, ovako zvucis. Preispitaj se.

----------


## main

> Puf, sto volim kad se briga o djetetu svodi samo na novcanu pomoc. A roditelj koji sa djetetom zivi, eto samo gleda da odere bivseg supruznika! O ne, nikako nije angazovan na nematerijalnoj dobiti djeteta, svakodnevnom pomaganju oko skole, puhanju u zguljena koljena, kuvanju zdravih obroka, pranju, peglanju, voznji do vannastavnih aktivnosti, njezi kada je dijete bolesno, umanjenju prihoda zbog bolovanja, troskovima rodjendanskih poklona pri odlascima na rodjendane drugara, kupovini knjiga, svesaka i ostale skolske opreme, pomaganju u sakupljnju biljaka za herbar, placanju ekskurzija i izleta itd itd! I taj je roditelj, eto, bas onako uvijek slobodan da rasporedjuje svoje vrijeme po vlastitim prohtjevima, bilo za rad, bilo za zadovoljstvo. 
> Main, nazalost, ovako zvucis. Preispitaj se.


taj dio ne znaš kako ja sudjelujem u svemu tome a niti ne znaš kako bivša sudjeluje u tome. briga se sastoji i od toga kaj si nabrojala ali se sastoji i od materijalnog, a ja tu tražim pravdu. ne mogu plaćati tuđe stambeno pitanje. za bivšu. Dok netko traži takve iznose kakvi su gore napisani, da taj samo gleda da odere bivšeg supružnika.

1100 kn na moju plaću je itekako puno. a razlog zašto sam ovdje napisao postove jer se gore pisalo tipa 2300kn na plaću od 7500kn a kasnije 1700kn.. i to se smatralo kao normalno. ne nije, vjerojatno je i lažno jer se ne može to na sudu toliko dobiti.

----------


## olja

Apsolutno stoji to da ne znam vasu konkretnu situaciju, ali ako dijete zivi sa jednim roditeljem, a sa drugim se povremeno vidja, prvi roditelj odradjuje vecinu posla oko djeteta koji bi bio drugacije rasporedjen u porodici sa oba roditelja. To je cinjenica. A ako neko zajednicki posao odradjuje vise od mene, red je da vise i naplati. Mislim da bi sudovi trebali misliti i na ovaj aspekt roditeljstva pri odredjivanju visine alimentacije, a ne samo na osnovne zivotne potrebe djeteta.

----------


## main

> Apsolutno stoji to da ne znam vasu konkretnu situaciju, ali ako dijete zivi sa jednim roditeljem, a sa drugim se povremeno vidja, prvi roditelj odradjuje vecinu posla oko djeteta koji bi bio drugacije rasporedjen u porodici sa oba roditelja. To je cinjenica. A ako neko zajednicki posao odradjuje vise od mene, red je da vise i naplati. Mislim da bi sudovi trebali misliti i na ovaj aspekt roditeljstva pri odredjivanju visine alimentacije, a ne samo na osnovne zivotne potrebe djeteta.


pa i naplati se to da netko odrađuje više. ja platim 1100 a ona odradi. recimo ona odradi pola a pola plati. koliko je to 1100+550. zar djete košta 1650kn na mjesec?

misle sudovi na to, i to je tih 1100 i itekako je dovoljno

ili bi neke da im se dodatno plati kako bi one kuhale svojem djetetu?

----------


## sirius

Gledaj, imam dvoje djece i zivim u braku. 
I moram reci da niti u ludilu ne mislim da je previse davati 1000 kuna alimentacije na placu od 7000 kn.
Jer jako dobro znam koliko su mjesecni troskovi djece, obzirom da vodim obiteljske financije.
Npr. da dijete zivi s tobom ti bi dobio od bivse 1000 kn , pa bi lijepo mjesecno za sebe i dijete imao citavih 2500 kn za troskove nakon sto platis kredit.
Pretpostavljam da ti se to vise svida i da bi tada sigurno mogao zivjeti puno ugodnije.

----------


## main

> Gledaj, imam dvoje djece i zivim u braku. 
> I moram reci da niti u ludilu ne mislim da je previse davati 1000 kuna alimentacije na placu od 7000 kn.
> Jer jako dobro znam koliko su mjesecni troskovi djece, obzirom da vodim obiteljske financije.
> Npr. da dijete zivi s tobom ti bi dobio od bivse 1000 kn , pa bi lijepo mjesecno za sebe i dijete imao citavih 2500 kn za troskove nakon sto platis kredit.
> Pretpostavljam da ti se to vise svida i da bi tada sigurno mogao zivjeti puno ugodnije.



ja odmah prihvatim to da djete živi samnom i da dobivam 1000kn.  (ja dajem 1100 prema zakonu je tako.  )

da, nebi imao u tom slučaju 2500kn nego 3500 kn  :Wink:   prouči malo.

koliki su mjesečni troškovi djece?

----------


## main

> ja odmah prihvatim to da djete živi samnom i da dobivam 1000kn.  (ja dajem 1100 prema zakonu je tako.  )
> 
> da, nebi imao u tom slučaju 2500kn nego 3500 kn   prouči malo.
> 
> koliki su mjesečni troškovi djece?


dakle imao bi 3500 i mogu za djete dati 2000kn dakle više nego sad ima i meni više ostane. 
Neke žene se samo skrivaju iza djece, manipulira se podacima i tvrdi da njihov posao oko djece kojeg neumanjujem baš tako jako puno vrijedi. e nije tako.

ako jedan plati alimentaciju 1100 onda se očekuje i da drugi da dio. koliko vi cijenite novčano to da brinete za djete. evo 40% alimentacije odradiš. jedna alimentacija je 1100 druga je 1100-40%.. želite reći da djete košta 1700kn na mjesec? pa onda 85% onih koji žive samo do posla nebi moglo imati djecu...

----------


## sirius

Oni koji nemaju primanja moraju se snalaziti sa onim sto imaju. Nazalost.
To nije nesto pozeljno.
Niti je pozeljno da djetetu standard padne ( ako je to moguce) zbog razvoda roditelja.
Ne znam koliko kosta tvoje dijete, ocito je da dobiva skupe stvari koje moja ne dobivaju.
Moja imaju neke druge troskove koje tvoje dijete ocito nema.
Npr. bas sam sam ovaj tjedan kupila troje hlace i jedne tenisice za skolu pubertetliji od 14 godina i to sam platila 1000 kn ( a nisu bile nikakve marke u pitanju).
ili privatni logoped za mlade me kosta minimalno 600 kn mjesecno , plus prehrana i boravak u skoli jos 500. 
O skolskom priboru, knjigama, obuci, odjeci , hrani , prijevozu jos nisam. Kao sto nisam racunala niti izlete, rodendane ( tude i njihove), i mozda jos koju dodatnu altivnost. Smanjenje place kod bolovanja , eventualno privatne preglede i dodatne lijekove ( kod obicnog proljeva 50 kn za probiotike npr.) nisam jos racunala.
Svoje vrijeme za dodatno ucenje s njima i sate utrosene u kuhanje , brigu , pranje , ciscenje , razvazanje, nabavu ... NE racunam. To radim iz izbora i ljubavi. I tesko da bi i cijela placa od 7 000 kn to pokrila.  :Smile:

----------


## main

> Oni koji nemaju primanja moraju se snalaziti sa onim sto imaju. Nazalost.
> To nije nesto pozeljno.
> Niti je pozeljno da djetetu standard padne ( ako je to moguce) zbog razvoda roditelja.
> Ne znam koliko kosta tvoje dijete, ocito je da dobiva skupe stvari koje moja ne dobivaju.
> Moja imaju neke druge troskove koje tvoje dijete ocito nema.
> Npr. bas sam sam ovaj tjedan kupila troje hlace i jedne tenisice za skolu pubertetliji od 14 godina i to sam platila 1000 kn ( a nisu bile nikakve marke u pitanju).
> ili privatni logoped za mlade me kosta minimalno 600 kn mjesecno , plus prehrana i boravak u skoli jos 500. 
> O skolskom priboru, knjigama, obuci, odjeci , hrani , prijevozu jos nisam. Kao sto nisam racunala niti izlete, rodendane ( tude i njihove), i mozda jos koju dodatnu altivnost. Smanjenje place kod bolovanja , eventualno privatne preglede i dodatne lijekove ( kod obicnog proljeva 50 kn za probiotike npr.) nisam jos racunala.
> Svoje vrijeme za dodatno ucenje s njima i sate utrosene u kuhanje , brigu , pranje , ciscenje , razvazanje, nabavu ... NE racunam. To radim iz izbora i ljubavi. I tesko da bi i cijela placa od 7 000 kn to pokrila.


nebi ni 17000kn bilo dovoljno da se tako računa. ali npr ne kupuješ svaki mjesec to za 1000kn. 
1700kn koliko npr moje djete ima ako bi se računalo onako itekako je dovoljno, jer se pokrije sve i ostane da se šteti za izlete i sve.  lako se potroši i daleko više ali s 1100kn i dodati nešto sitno itekako pokriva troškove djeteta za 6-13 godina. kasnije ide to malo gore, nije 1100 nego npr 1300, dakle i druga strana mora malo dodati s tim da manje radi. ma još će ispasti da na djecu trošite više nego zaradite. ne, nije tako. nekome malo ali ipak je dovoljno. meni osobno previše na moju plaću koja sad iznosi toliko. ja nisam kriv što je firma propala i sad radim za 7000. s tim ne mogu ništa

----------


## olja

Ama, koliko kosta vrijeme supruznika koje provodi sa djetetom u zadovoljavanju njegovih osnovnih i onih malo manje osnovnih potreba? Mozda ti s posla svaki dan mozes na pivu ili odspavati dva sata, ali supruznik sa kojim dijete zivi to ne moze. On ulaze mnogo vise od materijalnog. Jeftino je sve ono sto se moze platiti, zato ne razumijem cjepidlacenje tipa "ja da njoj placam". Koliko si puta bio u situaciji da te ortak pozove vani a ti ne mozes jer je dijete taj dan kod tebe? Samohrani roditelj je u toj situaciji svakodnevno. A to je i tvoje dijete i da, treba da joj platis jer preuzima i tvoj dio brige. Ne zavrsava se roditeljstvo samo na obezbjedjivanju para za djecu, ono podrazumjeva neizrecivo vise od toga.

----------


## sirius

Cuj, tebi je previse jer racunas da ti je dijete trosak.
Ja racunam da mi je dijete osnovna investicija i potrebno je da mu pokrijem troskove koji su mu potrebni za razvoj.
I tvojh 7 000 je super primanje. Puno vece nego vecini Hrvata .
Samo su ti prioriteti krivi. Dijete bi trebalo biti prvo. Prije stambenog kredita i banke, pa makar i po cijenu podstanarstva.
Jer vazno je imati stan, ali nije nuzno da je on u vlasnistvu ( ako je to preskupa opcija).

----------


## sirius

> nebi ni 17000kn bilo dovoljno da se tako računa. ali npr ne kupuješ svaki mjesec to za 1000kn. 
> 1700kn koliko npr moje djete ima ako bi se računalo onako itekako je dovoljno, jer se pokrije sve i ostane da se šteti za izlete i sve.  lako se potroši i daleko više ali s 1100kn i dodati nešto sitno itekako pokriva troškove djeteta za 6-13 godina. kasnije ide to malo gore, nije 1100 nego npr 1300, dakle i druga strana mora malo dodati s tim da manje radi. ma još će ispasti da na djecu trošite više nego zaradite. ne, nije tako. nekome malo ali ipak je dovoljno. meni osobno previše na moju plaću koja sad iznosi toliko. ja nisam kriv što je firma propala i sad radim za 7000. s tim ne mogu ništa


Vidis, sreca da nemamo zajednicku djecu i da sam ti bivsa. Jos si dobro prosao.  :Smile: 
npr. mi smo samo tetu cuvalicu morali platiti ovo ljeto jedan mjesec 2500 kn jer nismo imali toliko godisnjeg , a sedmogodisnjaci bas i ne mogu biti doma sami 10 sati.

----------


## main

> Ama, koliko kosta vrijeme supruznika koje provodi sa djetetom u zadovoljavanju njegovih osnovnih i onih malo manje osnovnih potreba? Mozda ti s posla svaki dan mozes na pivu ili odspavati dva sata, ali supruznik sa kojim dijete zivi to ne moze. On ulaze mnogo vise od materijalnog. Jeftino je sve ono sto se moze platiti, zato ne razumijem cjepidlacenje tipa "ja da njoj placam". Koliko si puta bio u situaciji da te ortak pozove vani a ti ne mozes jer je dijete taj dan kod tebe? Samohrani roditelj je u toj situaciji svakodnevno. A to je i tvoje dijete i da, treba da joj platis jer preuzima i tvoj dio brige. Ne zavrsava se roditeljstvo samo na obezbjedjivanju para za djecu, ono podrazumjeva neizrecivo vise od toga.


hoćeš reći da supružnik koji živi s djetetom baš ništa ne može? i on može na kavu, itekako da može. odspavati? naravno da može, pa nisu djeca stalno stara 2-3 godine.

 malo smo prestari za te bajke. s tim da to kaj je moja bivša daleko od toga. jer i to je mit kojim maltetirate muške. žene su baš sve vrijedne i dobre a muški idu na pive. ne, ne idem poslije posla na pivu jer si trenutno ne mogu priuštiti. dok ne nađem nešto niti ću moći.

A ako ne može preuzeti brigu ja uzmem dijete i gotovo. a niti nećemo o tome, jer nije tema. tema je da je 1100 kn na 7000kn itekako dovoljno. kaj god tko rekao.

----------


## main

> Vidis, sreca da nemamo zajednicku djecu i da sam ti bivsa. Jos si dobro prosao. 
> npr. mi smo samo tetu cuvalicu morali platiti ovo ljeto jedan mjesec 2500 kn jer nismo imali toliko godisnjeg , a sedmogodisnjaci bas i ne mogu biti doma sami 10 sati.


vjeruj mi moja bivša je jako pohlepna i loša osoba. isto bi prošao jer je tako po zakonu. ne znam kako bi lošije prošao.

----------


## olja

Ne nisu djeca vjecno stara 2-3 godine, ali kad su starija kostaju te vise. I potpisijem sirius, meni djeca nisu trosak. Ljubav su, zadovoljstvo, potreba i sreca, ali i odgovornost koju mi je drago da imam sa nekim podijeliti. Ali svakom svoje.

----------


## sirius

> vjeruj mi moja bivša je jako pohlepna i loša osoba. isto bi prošao jer je tako po zakonu. ne znam kako bi lošije prošao.


Ali ja sam dobra i niti malo pohlepna.
i moj (da je bivsi) sigurno ne bi rekao da alimentaciju trosim na sebe jer itekako zna koliko djeca kostaju.

----------


## main

> Cuj, tebi je previse jer racunas da ti je dijete trosak.
> Ja racunam da mi je dijete osnovna investicija i potrebno je da mu pokrijem troskove koji su mu potrebni za razvoj.
> I tvojh 7 000 je super primanje. Puno vece nego vecini Hrvata .
> Samo su ti prioriteti krivi. Dijete bi trebalo biti prvo. Prije stambenog kredita i banke, pa makar i po cijenu podstanarstva.
> Jer vazno je imati stan, ali nije nuzno da je on u vlasnistvu ( ako je to preskupa opcija).


stambeni kredit mi je opcija da riješim stambeno pitanje. i nisam uzeo na 20-30 godina kako većina uzima nego u skladu s mogućnostima.a podstanarstvo si nisam mogao priuštiti. nema goreg od toga, i selio sam se previše puta. svaki put pogubio neke stvari, ili su nestale kod selidbe. skuplje je podstanarstvo meni bilo od stambenog kredita zato sam tako napravio.

pa ja pokrivam djetetove troškove koji su mu u vlastništvu. 

prvo mi je djete, ali kaj da ja radim. da budem podstanar u rupi i sve dajem da finaciram njega da bi bivšoj više ostalo da si ona sebi otplati stan i kupuje odjeću?

----------


## main

> Ali ja sam dobra i niti malo pohlepna.
> i moj (da je bivsi) sigurno ne bi rekao da alimentaciju trosim na sebe jer itekako zna koliko djeca kostaju.


to je dobro. moja bivša vjeruj troši na sebe. a djete ima stare patike

----------


## main

> Ne nisu djeca vjecno stara 2-3 godine, ali kad su starija kostaju te vise. I potpisijem sirius, meni djeca nisu trosak. Ljubav su, zadovoljstvo, potreba i sreca, ali i odgovornost koju mi je drago da imam sa nekim podijeliti. Ali svakom svoje.


da vi imate djecu, ali bi npr nekom oderela npr 1700kn ili 2300kn na plaću od 7500kn tako da on nebi više nikad mogao imati djece jer finacijski koja bi ga htjela da mu se to desi. pa ja sam morao trošiti novac na odvjetnike i sud da nisam tako prošao nego 1100.  svakom svoje, kako to lijepo zvuči, za vas. jer ja sam ipak muško, ja čim velim da smatram da je 1100kn dovoljno ja ne volim svoje djete? ja bi tebao dati 2500kn, niti ne jesti na poslu da bivša ima...razumljivo

----------


## sirius

To ti je prednost zivota sa djecom: kuhas svaki dan i to jedes na poslu ( drugi dan) . Jer stedis za logopeda.  :Smile: 
tako da su za to troskovi minimalni.
ali kad vec rucas na poslu, tvoj novac ide i za troskove djetetovog rucka u skoli i doma.

----------


## main

> Cuj, tebi je previse jer racunas da ti je dijete trosak.
> Ja racunam da mi je dijete osnovna investicija i potrebno je da mu pokrijem troskove koji su mu potrebni za razvoj.
> *I tvojh 7 000 je super primanje. Puno vece nego vecini Hrvata .*
> Samo su ti prioriteti krivi. Dijete bi trebalo biti prvo. Prije stambenog kredita i banke, pa makar i po cijenu podstanarstva.
> Jer vazno je imati stan, ali nije nuzno da je on u vlasnistvu ( ako je to preskupa opcija).


stvar je da većina hrvata ne radi zbog plaće nego da imaju zanimaciju. mi smo bogata nacija generalno. svi imaju neke nekretnine (osim nas rijetkih), generacije žive skupa. naslijedilo se od pradjede, dede i ne moraju rješavati si stambeno pitanje ljudi. ja da nisam godinama štedio dok sam nešto i zarađivao sad bi sa 7000kn spavao na klupi. sa 7000kn sigurno kao samac nebi mogao.

----------


## main

> To ti je prednost zivota sa djecom: kuhas svaki dan i to jedes na poslu ( drugi dan) . Jer stedis za logopeda. 
> tako da su za to troskovi minimalni.
> ali kad vec rucas na poslu, tvoj novac ide i za troskove djetetovog rucka u skoli i doma.


i ja kuham doma i onda to jedem 3 dana. ili zamrznem pa imam više puta.  

Da, idu ti troškovi i doma i u školi. ali realno pokriju se s onih 1100. velim 1100, dio druga strana kao doda (samo dio) i sigurno je dovoljno.

----------


## sirius

Cuj, sto da ti kazem : niti nasljedene nekretine , a niti sam ikad imala placu 7 000 kn. 
a imam i djecu koja prilicno kostaju.  :Smile:

----------


## main

> Jesi li ti tražio skrbništvo?


jesam i nisam dobio

----------


## seni

> koliko očeva u HR dobiva skrbništvo?
> 
> možeš ti negirati, ali zakon je takav da muški nemaju nikakva prava a žene su princeze


koliko oceva ne placa alimentaciju?
koliko njih se uopce ne brine za svoju djecu?

----------


## Dijana

> Zar je Ciciban marka, a Zara nije?? Koliko to koštaju cipele u dućanu koji nije marka, a da su kožne i anatomske?


Starija cura je već veća, pa lidl teže prolazi, iako kupim joj i dalje nešto tamo. Zato Zara. Osim toga, postoje i popusti. 
Imaš u deichmannu cipela i za sto kuna na popustima. Za 200 kn sasvim ok cipele.
Nitko nema nikakvih problema.
A skupi bambi mi se npr. ogulio nakon dva nošenja. Deichmann mi je ok.

----------


## main

> ovaj vic sve opisuje:
> 
> Radio muškarac već par godina u firmi, kad jednog dana šef skupi radnike i kaže:
> - Imam lošu vijest. Radi lošeg poslovanja firme moram otpustiti netkoga od vas.
> Radnici se pogledaju, i prvi se javi Rom:
> - Mene ne možete jer sam nacionalna manjina i mogu vas tužiti za rasizam.
> Sekretarica se javi odmah nakon Roma:
> - Ja sam žena. Odmah ću vas dati na sud radi šovinizma.
> Stari poslovođa se brže bolje zadere:
> ...


jedini koji u hr nemaju nikakva prava su mladi zdravi muškarci. i onda ako si bez nasljedstva...pa koliko meni treba po 7000kn sa skupim za nešto. koliko košta normalan stan? 

7000x12 mjeseci i puta koliko godina? pa ni do penzije ne mogu ništa. ali razlika je ja imam obaveze. vi sve imate prava a ja imam obaveze samo.

----------


## seni

> jesam i nisam dobio


probaj jos jednom!

----------


## main

> koliko oceva ne placa alimentaciju?
> koliko njih se uopce ne brine za svoju djecu?


ja plaćam, i još se moram boriti da nebi me se "zaklalo" sa iznosom. nemogu plaćati ako nemam

----------


## main

> probaj jos jednom!


budeš mi dala novce za sud? i naravno da neću dobiti. znaš zašto, jer sam muško

----------


## Dijana

> A čuj, meni je, jer radi djetetove atopične kože moram kupovati skupu kozmetiku.


 I jel pomaže?

Moja manja ima problematičnu kožu, koja se sasvim riješi kad je na moru. Kupovala sam i ja skupe kreme koje ništa 
nisu pomogle. I odustala, jer je isto, mazala ja ili ne.

----------


## spajalica

OFF 

što pravno u RH se smatra skrbništvom?
nakon razvoda roditelji oboje imaju skrbništvo nad djetetom ali se dijete nekom dodjeljuje kod koga ce biti vecinu vremena?

pitam jer mi se cini da mi kolokvijalno koristimo riječ skrbništvo za onos to pravno se ne smatra.

----------


## seni

sve mi se cini da polako naslucujem tko bi bili oni "iz vana" koji donose ove stravicne zakone...  :Grin:

----------


## Mima

Meni Deichmann nije OK jer cipele većinom nisu kožne, a još su manje anatomske.

----------


## Mima

> I jel pomaže?
> 
> Moja manja ima problematičnu kožu, koja se sasvim riješi kad je na moru. Kupovala sam i ja skupe kreme koje ništa 
> nisu pomogle. I odustala, jer je isto, mazala ja ili ne.



Naravno da pomaže. Ali smo platili skupog privatnog dermatologa da nam preporuči pravu kozmetiku.

----------


## seni

> ja plaćam, i još se moram boriti da nebi me se "zaklalo" sa iznosom. nemogu plaćati ako nemam


ne sumnjam ja da ti placas.

hocu ti samo pokazati statistiku, koja pokazuje realnu situaciju.

----------


## spajalica

> I jel pomaže?
> 
> Moja manja ima problematičnu kožu, koja se sasvim riješi kad je na moru. Kupovala sam i ja skupe kreme koje ništa 
> nisu pomogle. I odustala, jer je isto, mazala ja ili ne.


kod nas u principu da. al ne od svih, recimo od Avene Trixere dobije crvene fleke.

----------


## MMK

> Hajde napiši nam, koji i koliki ti misliš da su troškovi tvog djeteta.
> 
> Hrana i higijena
> Školski dio- boravak ili užina
> Režije
> Odjeća
> Vannastavne a.
> Prosječno za zdravlje
> Socijalni aspekt ( rođendani drugova, kino, pozorište, izleti i sl
> Dio parkinga ili registracije ili prevoza


Zašto ne razložiš po stavkama, nego uporno ponavljaš dovoljno, dovoljno, i zaboravila sam školu, pa dodaj.

----------


## seni

> budeš mi dala novce za sud? i naravno da neću dobiti. znaš zašto, jer sam muško


pa ako budes ovako uporan, kao ovdje, sanse uopce nisu male.

----------


## main

> OFF 
> 
> što pravno u RH se smatra skrbništvom?
> nakon razvoda roditelji oboje imaju skrbništvo nad djetetom ali se dijete nekom dodjeljuje kod koga ce biti vecinu vremena?
> 
> pitam jer mi se cini da mi kolokvijalno koristimo riječ skrbništvo za onos to pravno se ne smatra.


kako god da se zove, ja sad živim u drugom gradu i ne mogu redovito viđati dijete. financijski mi je preskupo. zvalo se kako se zvalo, nemam skrbništvo.

----------


## spajalica

> kako god da se zove, ja sad živim u drugom gradu i ne mogu redovito viđati dijete. financijski mi je preskupo. zvalo se kako se zvalo, nemam skrbništvo.


oprosti nisam ptanje vezala za tebe i tvoj slucaj, zato sam stavila OFF, mislila sam da mi neko pravno objasni. zanima me. cista radoznalost.

----------


## main

> pa ako budes ovako uporan, kao ovdje, sanse uopce nisu male.


rekao mi je odvjetnik da nikakve šanse nemam, da pustim priče jer da je to tako. baš nikako. osim da se bivša počne drogirati

----------


## Dijana

Pa dobro, tebi nije ok, meni jest. Kupim i sebi cipele tamo, a još si i prilično raubam stopala jer ponekad trčim.
I nemam nikakvih problema, ni ja, ni djeca.


Moje srećom nemaju problema sa atopičnom kožom, ali su imale neke druge, i kao što rekoh,  riješili smo preko hzzo-a.
Što se u velikoj većini slučajeva i može. Manje više isti doktori radi i u bolnicama i u privatnim klinikama.

----------


## Dijana

Šanse u hr da otac dobije skrbništvo su izuzetno male, pa zar stvarno to netko negira?

----------


## seni

a evo obzirom na ovaj podton, kako dijete zapravo nista ne kosta, jedan prijedlog za dodatnu zaradu:

mislim da postoje oni reallity show, koji pokazuju kako prezivjeti sa skoro pa nista kuna, (mislim da pristojno placaju)
zatim moze se napisati bestseller (sve staviti online, ne treba ti ni izdavac) kako  dijete do 14 godina ima vise nego dovoljno, ako je alimentacija 500 kuna, a sa 1100 moze vec i kupovati akcije na burzi.

----------


## seni

ja poznam dva para iz kruga poznanika kod kojih dijete je dva tjedna kod jednog, te dva tjedna kod drugog roditelja.
i jednog oca iz dalmacije (malo mjesto), kod kojeg zivi oboje djece. covjek se izborio.

----------


## main

> a evo obzirom na ovaj podton, kako dijete zapravo nista ne kosta, jedan prijedlog za dodatnu zaradu:
> 
> mislim da postoje oni reallity show, koji pokazuju kako prezivjeti sa skoro pa nista kuna, (mislim da pristojno placaju)
> zatim moze se napisati bestseller (sve staviti online, ne treba ti ni izdavac) kako  dijete do 14 godina ima vise nego dovoljno, ako je alimentacija 500 kuna, a sa 1100 moze vec i kupovati akcije na burzi.


to si ti argument "stavim ti riječ u usta" upotrijebila.

ako jedan strana da 1100 onda i druge mora nešto. dijete realno ima više mjesečno za sebe nego ja. Kaj bi ja još trebao? prodati bubreg?

----------


## main

> ja poznam dva para iz kruga poznanika kod kojih dijete je dva tjedna kod jednog, te dva tjedna kod drugog roditelja.
> i jednog oca iz dalmacije (malo mjesto), kod kojeg zivi oboje djece. covjek se izborio.


kako dijete ide u školu?

to su rijetki slučajevi. u pravilu se neki bitan detalj prešuti.

----------


## seni

sanse nisu velike, kao sto ni broj zahtjeva nije velik.
da ne spominjem broj onih koji alimentaciju uopce ne placaju,
kao ni broj onih koji skrivaju, ili laziraju prihode, kako bi placali manje.

----------


## seni

ide normalno u skolu. roditelji zive u istom gradu.

----------


## Mima

> Pa dobro, tebi nije ok, meni jest. Kupim i sebi cipele tamo, a još si i prilično raubam stopala jer ponekad trčim.
> I nemam nikakvih problema, ni ja, ni djeca.
> 
> 
> Moje srećom nemaju problema sa atopičnom kožom, ali su imale neke druge, i kao što rekoh,  riješili smo preko hzzo-a.
> Što se u velikoj većini slučajeva i može. Manje više isti doktori radi i u bolnicama i u privatnim klinikama.


Meni zaista nije OK da mi dijete nosi obuću koja nije kožna, niti mi je to potrebno. Malo mi je smiješno da ti sa druge teme povlačiš Ciciban u kojem ja kupujem djetetu cipele i proglašavaš ga markom, kao da sam napisala da kupujem cipele u nekom skupom dućanu. Ja imam sasvim drugačija iskustva sa plaćanjem privatnih terapija i liječnika, ali to uopće nije važno, niti je primjenjivo na svako dijete u Hrvatskoj - hvala Bogu, većina djece ne treba niti terapije, niti liječnike. Ja sam samo komentirala da je bezveze da nabrajaš troškove za djecu tako da pišeš što NE trošiš. Dijete godišnje treba barem 5 pari cipela, 1 po sezoni + tenisice za školu, a to je 1000 kuna baš da svake platiš 200.

----------


## Dijana

Ne da šanse nisu velike, nego su mizerne. I ne treba trpati u isti koš one koji su htjeli skrbništvo a nisu ga mogli dobiti i one koji sve čine da se izvuku od svoje roditeljske obveze. (što nije samo plaćanje alimentacije).

----------


## čokolada

Oprema i odjeća se kupuje npr. u jesen, ali mnogi od nas iznos rastegnu na 6 mjeseci karticom pa prema tome nema riječi o tome da je iznos jednokratan. Da ne govorim da moraš imati sreću da te ne zapadne dijete s kroničnom kožnom bolešću nogu u kombinaciji s abnormalnim znojenjem  pa da ne kupuješ po DVA para anatomskih i kožnih gležnjača (ne smije u plastične iz Deichmanna!). A dva zato jer kad dođe iz škole, cipele iznutra budu toliko mokre kao da je lonac vode po njima izliven. I što ćeš joj obući sutra, ako nemaš druge?
Mislim, o čemu pričamo? Ovih 1100 kn može biti za fiksne troškove plus odjeća, kako je netko naveo, tj. troškovi BEZ hrane za koju smo zaključili da je oko 1000kn/mj.

----------


## main

> ide normalno u skolu. roditelji zive u istom gradu.


ja ne živim u istom gradu.

----------


## KrisZg

Kako si nasao samo ono sto tebi pase u mom postu. Ako nemas za drugo dijete onda ga i ne radis. Djeca nisu pokemoni. Dijete nije krivo za vas razvod. I ne bi spavao u klupi na parku vec bi iznajmio stan ili nesto slicno. Ali to je ispod tvojih mjerila. Nas 5 zivi sa manje od tvoje mjesecne place pa nitko nije gladan niti bos. Nisi dosljedan u svojim izjavama. Da zelis/imas prava na skrbnistvo, snasao bi se. Tebi vise pase tvoja sloboda.

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Cathy

> a gdje piše da se ne može kroz godinu skupiti za školu jer se knjige ne kupuju svaku godinu.


Kaj bu ti dijete vječno išlo u 1. razred? Mislim ako misliš da se knjige stalno koriste iste?

----------


## Dijana

> Meni zaista nije OK da mi dijete nosi obuću koja nije kožna, niti mi je to potrebno. Malo mi je smiješno da ti sa druge teme povlačiš Ciciban u kojem ja kupujem djetetu cipele i proglašavaš ga markom, kao da sam napisala da kupujem cipele u nekom skupom dućanu. Ja imam sasvim drugačija iskustva sa plaćanjem privatnih terapija i liječnika, ali to uopće nije važno, niti je primjenjivo na svako dijete u Hrvatskoj - hvala Bogu, većina djece ne treba niti terapije, niti liječnike. Ja sam samo komentirala da je bezveze da nabrajaš troškove za djecu tako da pišeš što NE trošiš. Dijete godišnje treba barem 5 pari cipela, 1 po sezoni + tenisice za školu, a to je 1000 kuna baš da svake platiš 200.


Ja sam nabrajala na što ne trošim, jer je po gornjim postovima ispalo da su stavke privatnih liječničkih usluga maltene standard. Nisu. Neću reći da nismo imali zdravstvenih problema, jer jesmo, ali riješili smo preko hzzo-a. I rješavamo. 

*Meni* je ciciban skup dućan. Pa i nek je 1000 kn, to je manje od 100 kn mjesečno.

----------


## Dijana

> ja poznam dva para iz kruga poznanika kod kojih dijete je dva tjedna kod jednog, te dva tjedna kod drugog roditelja.
> i jednog oca iz dalmacije (malo mjesto), kod kojeg zivi oboje djece. covjek se izborio.


Meni ovo nije normalan život za nikog, pa ni za dijete. Dijete se praktički seli svaka dva tjedna.

----------


## seni

> to si ti argument "stavim ti riječ u usta" upotrijebila.
> 
> ako jedan strana da 1100 onda i druge mora nešto. dijete realno ima više mjesečno za sebe nego ja. Kaj bi ja još trebao? prodati bubreg?


pa nista ti ne bi trebao. placas ono sto ti je zakonski odredeno.
nitko te niti ne prisiljava na vise, niti te uvjerava da trebas vise placati.

ti si taj, koji kao u nekom krizarskom pohodu, nas uvjeravas da je sve iznad 1100 kuna suludo (a u onim tablicama je ionako najveca navedena svota 3400 (13-18 godina) ili tako nesto na placu od 18000-20000)

ja sam jednom rekla da ionako i ovako ne razumijem sto nam ti tu pokusavas dokazati.

a prilicno sam sigurna da na ovih 11 strana nisi uvjerio puno forumasica (ako ikoga) da je alimantacija iznad 1100 kuna za dijete do 14 godina  kako ti kazes sulzda i neumjesna.
eto.

----------


## čokolada

Zanimljivo, meni je Ciciban bio najjeftiniji dućan dok je postojao outlet u Ilici kod Britanca. Dok su isle u vrtić nisam na zimske cipele više od 200-220 kn plaćala, sandale 130. Ali nogice rastu, a s njima i cijena.

----------


## seni

> ja ne živim u istom gradu.


pa netko od vas dvoje se moze i preseliti.

----------


## Mima

> Ja sam nabrajala na što ne trošim, jer je po gornjim postovima ispalo da su stavke privatnih liječničkih usluga maltene standard. Nisu. Neću reći da nismo imali zdravstvenih problema, jer jesmo, ali riješili smo preko hzzo-a. I rješavamo. 
> 
> *Meni* je ciciban skup dućan. Pa i nek je 1000 kn, to je manje od 100 kn mjesečno.


Ali Zara nije?  :Grin:  please. Manje od 100 samo za cipele.

----------


## Dijana

Ne znam za outlet, ja u cicibanu nisam našla cipela ispod 300. O bambiju da ne pričam. I nisu me oduševile kvalitetom, ni jedne, ni druge.
Pa idem gdje mi je povoljnije.

----------


## main

> Kako si nasao samo ono sto tebi pase u mom postu. Ako nemas za drugo dijete onda ga i ne radis. Djeca nisu pokemoni. Dijete nije krivo za vas razvod. I ne bi spavao u klupi na parku vec bi iznajmio stan ili nesto slicno. Ali to je ispod tvojih mjerila. Nas 5 zivi sa manje od tvoje mjesecne place pa nitko nije gladan niti bos. Nisi dosljedan u svojim izjavama. Da zelis/imas prava na skrbnistvo, snasao bi se. Tebi vise pase tvoja sloboda.
> 
> Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk


gdje vas 5 živi od pola moje mjesečne plaće?

nisam našao, samo ne mogu baš svaki dio secirati. Realno moj stav nije trentno razmišljanje. bilo što napišete, na kraju ispadne da nije tako. istina se ne može izbiti. to npr prolazi u nekim kratkim raspavama pa navedeš drugog na krivu stranu, on se ni ne snađe a ti sa parolom dobivaš. bila to raspava ili sud.


kako vas 5 može živjeti? gdje živite?

----------


## Dijana

> Ali Zara nije?  please. Manje od 100 samo za cipele.


Kupimo na akciji, rijetko po redovnoj cijeni, majice i hlače. Može i u c&a, čak je i u kik-u nešto našla..može se nekako.

Velim, kredit za stan najviše pojede, i novaca i živaca.

----------


## main

> pa netko od vas dvoje se moze i preseliti.


ja ne mogu. tamo u onom gradu niti hobi nemogu naći tak da ne ide

----------


## spajalica

> gdje živite?


Pise joj u nicku. Zg

----------


## main

> Pise joj u nicku. Zg


ali gdje? imaju nekretninu od prije?

----------


## Cubana

Moj sedmogodišnjak mjesečno fiksno košta 650kn samo za boravak (s kuhinjom u kojoj jede mizerno malo) i nogomet. 
Neš ti zahtjevnog djeteta. Ide na nogomet.
Još kad ga obučeš i obuješ... kad već spolno diskriminiramo nemojte uopće uspoređivati kupovinu obuće curama i dečkima. A bome ni odjeće.  :Grin: 

Desetogodišnjakinju neću ni spominjati. Veće dijete, veća briga i veći trošak.

----------


## seni

> Ne da šanse nisu velike, nego su mizerne. I ne treba trpati u isti koš one koji su htjeli skrbništvo a nisu ga mogli dobiti i one koji sve čine da se izvuku od svoje roditeljske obveze. (što nije samo plaćanje alimentacije).


ja njih nikako ne trpam u isti kos, nego objasnjavam da je ovih drugih puno vise nego onih prvih. sto sve statistike pokazuju.

zasto je tome tako, ima puno uzroka. a jedan od njih je i otac koji "pomaze" zeni, majci, kraljici, te kao takav "pomagac" ocito u opcoj percepciji nije pogodan za roditelja kod kojeg dijete zivi.
to je kao ona dnk spirala, u kojoj jedno uvjetuje drugo.
a gledanje zena kao nekih "zenki" i "sponzorusa" koje samo gledaju kako da opeljese sirote muskarce, je samo druga strana te iste spirale.

----------


## Dijana

Ne znam, oduvijek sam protiv tog "pomaganja" u kući, i "uvaljivanja" bebe kad tata dođe kući.  :Grin: .

Samo je za nadati se da će se to jednom promijeniti.

----------


## Mima

Jedan od glavnih razloga je svakako to što mali broj očeva uopće traži skrbništvo, i tako godinama, pa je majka postala defaultni roditelj.

Može zvučati nepravedno, ali zakoni kod rastave prvenstveno trebaju brinuti o djetetu, a za dijete je dobro da postoji defaultni roditelj.

----------


## Willow

*main,* 
ljudi pišu po forumima što god žele, i što da je netko napisao da bi minimalan iznos alimentacije trebao biti npr. 3000 kn po djetetu?

ako je zakonski okvir takav kakav je, i uzima u obzir visinu primanja i stambeni kredit, i u tvom slučaju je sve uzeto u obzir, o čemu ti tu pišeš?

zakon te štiti, imaš i odvjetnika a smatraj da je tvoja žena (kako god okreneš) 1100 minimalno potrošila na dijete, svojih, tvojih, kojih god, jer kako god okreneš, 
toliko je potrošila minimalno na dijete - posredno ili neposredno
ili se bojiš da bivša želi tvoju ušteđevinu ili što već? možda će tražiti i da prodaš stan i da njoj daš novac od prodaje stana  :Shock:  

evo mogu i ja napisati da se slažem s tobom da 7000 kn i nije neka plaća, ispod 10.000 ne priznam i što sad - možda ovo vidi netko iz sabora i sjeti se
svima podići plaće, ma neka minimalac bude 10.000 kn pa ćemo svi lakše živjeti  :Laughing:

----------


## main

> *main,* 
> ljudi pišu po forumima što god žele, i što da je netko napisao da bi minimalan iznos alimentacije trebao biti npr. 3000 kn po djetetu?
> 
> ako je zakonski okvir takav kakav je, i uzima u obzir visinu primanja i stambeni kredit, i u tvom slučaju je sve uzeto u obzir, o čemu ti tu pišeš?
> 
> zakon te štiti, imaš i odvjetnika a smatraj da je tvoja žena (kako god okreneš) 1100 minimalno potrošila na dijete, svojih, tvojih, kojih god, jer kako god okreneš, 
> toliko je potrošila minimalno na dijete - posredno ili neposredno
> ili se bojiš da bivša želi tvoju ušteđevinu ili što već? možda će tražiti i da prodaš stan i da njoj daš novac od prodaje stana  
> 
> ...


realno mislim da sam dokazao svoje. tko do sad nije shvatio što ja želim taj niti neće jer neželi.

platim 1100 a onda dok imam nešto onda mogu dijetetu nešto posebno kupiti. trenutno nemam ništa da mu dam. totalno sam skrenuo u dugove.

ako bi morao previše plaćati ništa mi ne ostane da mu ovako dam.

----------


## Willow

a to ti je hrvatska svakidašnjica... život u minusu

uostalom, dijete će (dugoročno) pamtiti vrijeme provedeno s ocem a ne što mu je kupio

----------


## KrisZg

> gdje vas 5 živi od pola moje mjesečne plaće?
> 
> nisam našao, samo ne mogu baš svaki dio secirati. Realno moj stav nije trentno razmišljanje. bilo što napišete, na kraju ispadne da nije tako. istina se ne može izbiti. to npr prolazi u nekim kratkim raspavama pa navedeš drugog na krivu stranu, on se ni ne snađe a ti sa parolom dobivaš. bila to raspava ili sud.
> 
> 
> kako vas 5 može živjeti? gdje živite?


A gdje si ti procitao pola??? Ja sam napisala manje. I da, zivimo od manje. U kvartu koji je na 15min od centra.Gdje nam je škola iza zgrade. U malom stancicu koji je moj i nije pod nikakvim kreditima. Srasli smo sa njime a treba nam veci. Ali ne zalimo se jer imamo krov nad glavom. Nekome kutija za cipele nama sve. Imamo auto srednje klase.Teski bi mogli kada ni sebe stavljali na prvo mjesto. Biti ce i za to vremena kada budu uvjeti bolji.


Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## KrisZg

A imam tinejdžera, osnovnoškolsku i todlericu. Razlicite dobi i razlicite potrebe.

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## KrisZg

*osnovnoskolku :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## main

> A gdje si ti procitao pola??? Ja sam napisala manje. I da, zivimo od manje. U kvartu koji je na 15min od centra.Gdje nam je škola iza zgrade. U malom stancicu koji je moj i nije pod nikakvim kreditima. Srasli smo sa njime a treba nam veci. Ali ne zalimo se jer imamo krov nad glavom. Nekome kutija za cipele nama sve. Imamo auto srednje klase.Teski bi mogli kada ni sebe stavljali na prvo mjesto. Biti ce i za to vremena kada budu uvjeti bolji.
> 
> 
> Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk


ok. sorry krivo pročitao. dakle imate skoro kao ja, a ne plaćate kredit. dakle imate više nego.

kako ste došli do stana?

----------


## Cubana

> ok. sorry krivo pročitao. dakle imate skoro kao ja, a ne plaćate kredit. dakle imate više nego.


Osim što ih je 5.
A ti 1 sa alimentacijom.

----------


## main

> Osim što ih je 5.
> A ti 1 sa alimentacijom.


i ne plaćaju kredit..

----------


## Cubana

Al ih je četvero na tom iznosu.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Moram napisati, nadam se nikad u mojoj blizini takva logika, takvo razmišljanje i takav partner.

----------


## casa

Pa očito nisu kreditom... Ili su ga već otplatili.  Ili su naslijedili.  Naravno u svakom je slučaju tvoja situacija teza. Ipak ti sa sedam tisuća moras dat tisucu za dijete.  I apsolutno je nemoguće da čovjek sam zivi od te siće.

----------


## KrisZg

Stan sam ja kupila od zarade i ustedevine. Buduci da nije neki elitni kvart dobro sam prosla. Ali to ti nista ne znaci jer danas malo bolji auto dode toliko. Za temu nije bitno tko je bio pametniji prije xy godina.

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## KrisZg

A mm je dosao sa autom :Wink:  

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sirius

> Al ih je četvero na tom iznosu. 
> 
> Moram napisati, nadam se nikad u mojoj blizini takva logika, takvo razmišljanje i takav partner.


Meni je razmisljanje genijalno.
Obitelj od 5 clanova sa ( pre)malim stanom i prihodima manjim od 7000 kn.
I zdrav slobodan muskarac sa alimentacijom koja iznosi koliko ono % place (?) i stanom na kredu.
Siroti taj muskarac. Ugrozena vrsta. Uvela bih posebnu kategoriju pomoci za takve. Mozda bi im dodjelila i nove sportske aute bez krova i bonove u restoranima da im olaksam.

----------


## casa

Ma kriszg,  vi se razbacujete parama,  isto kao i mi. A covjeku fakat teško. Mislim ono,  nemojmo mu trljat sol na ranu našim prihodima... Dat tisucu za dijete pa da ti ostane šest i kredit... Nije to lako

----------


## Willow

main, a nisi nigdje napisao koliki ti je stambeni kredit ili sam previdjela?

----------


## KrisZg

Ne bih rekla da nemamo kredita. Samo ta opcija je za kucanske aparate. Taman nam izasao fridz od prošle god i crkne masina za vesh. Mrtva je. Nikako se izvuci. 

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## KrisZg

> Ma kriszg,  vi se razbacujete parama,  isto kao i mi. A covjeku fakat teško. Mislim ono,  nemojmo mu trljat sol na ranu našim prihodima... Dat tisucu za dijete pa da ti ostane šest i kredit... Nije to lako


 :Grin:  i to kaj velis.

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Tanči

Dvaput sam pitala isto.
Vrlo konkretno.
I nisam dobila odgovor.
Nemam vremena ni volje isčitavati stranice i stranice @mainovih "argumenata"
Samo ću još dodati da ovaj topik čitaju i odvjetnici i suci i sutkinje pa će ubuduće biti pametniji prilikom određivanja alimentacija.
Nadalje i prihodi na crno se itekako uračunavaju prilikom određivanja alimentacije.
Dovoljno je da bivša žena izjavi da postoje.
A fore tipa: dat ću otkaz i radit ću na crno da ne moram niš plaćat su davno prokužene pa sudovi nerijetko određuju obvezu plaćanja i takvim roditeljima kao i njihovim roditeljima, djedovima i bakama.
I da@main, imam puno više škole od tebe, ali i godina, iskustva, radnog staža pa i pameti.
I bolje ti je da se prihvatiš tog malog i zajedno s mamom napravite čovjeka od njega umjesto da mu brojiš kune i lipe.
I piskaraš nebuloze.

----------


## tangerina

> Ali npr. kila pilećih prsa je 30 kn, a sigurno ne pojedemo kilu za jedan ručak. Blitva i krumpir za jedan ručak nije ni 10 kn.


sori dijana što cicijašim, ali ja sam zapela na ovome, tj dug sam vrtila zašto meni ručak piletina + blitva i krumpiri za 4 osobe ne ispada tako jeftin nikako
otkud 30kn? u konzumu vidim da je 30kn 400g, cijena po kilogramu je 82kn, u Kauflandu je na akciji -33% 52kn, dakle isto redovna cijena 80kn po kilogramu. Obično je normativ mesa po osobi oko 300g, recimo da je za manje dijete nešto manje, iako za diejte od 8 godina i ne toliko manje, moj sedmogodišnjak pojede skoro koliko i ja. 

meni je u kućanstvu hrana daleko najveća stavka na koju trošimo (krediti su nam ostali još mali), i to pričam o hrani tipa meso, voće, povrće, riba, mliječni proizvodi, unutar sezone, ne gotova jela niti restorani

pa kad vidim ovo, i kad deaedi napiše da skuha varivo za 4 osobe za 20kn, stvarno bih jako volila da mi odate tajnu

----------


## Dijana

Na placu je kila pilecih neiskostenih prsa 30 kn.Iskostim i od ostatka imam juhu. Zasto bi u konzumu kupovala duplo skuplje, doduse iskosteno? Mlijeka ima vec od 3.5 kuna, jogurta od 7,8.

----------


## Dijana

Ne znam doduse za split, ali ovo ljeto sam bila u malom mjestu i za istu cijenu kupovala, kod perutnine ptuj.

----------


## Mima

Ha ha pa niti ja stvarno ne želim cicijašiti, ali iskošteno i neiskošteno jednostavno nije jednako, to nije jednaka količina mesa.

----------


## sirius

Joj, Dijana , daj otvori temu o stednji.
Jos bolje nastavi na postojece teme o kupovini na placu i stednji.
Sto zelis dokazati sa svojim pisanjem? Ne kuzim poantu? 
Niti svi hodaju po placu, niti svi hodaju po rasprodajama. Mogu, ali ne moraju. Isto kao sto ne mojaju imati stambeni kredit ili auto. Postoje puno povoljnije opcije , zar ne? 
Ali , eto , ljudi vole placati skupe kamate banci da bi imali kvadrate na svoje ime jednog dana.
Ili vole voziti guzicu u udobnom autu, a ne zaguzvanom busu.
Neki vole pakirani pileci file iz Konzuma, ne hodaju po malim perutninama na placu , traze akcije i ne filetiraju prsa prije bacanja na tavu.

----------


## Dijana

Minus 20-ak dkg, imam ostar noz i dosta prakse :Grin:  A ostatak ide u juhu, ne baca se.
Svejedno, solidan rucak za 4  s tim prsima ne ispada preko 50kn.

----------


## Dijana

Ne znam zasto si nervozna, sirius?

----------


## sirius

Ja, nervozna? 
Uopce nisam. 
Samo ne vidim poantu pricanja o filetiranju pilecih prsa sa akcije na placu dok otac zali visoku svotu koju daje za alimentaciju jer ne moze hodati po restoranima sa potencijalnim partnericama.
Ili su te upute o povoljnoj kupovini mozda za njega?

----------


## Dijana

A vidjela si poantu dok su se nabrajali troskovi logopeda i ostalog koji su kao isli pod normalno, da se dokaze kako je dijete neminovno skupo?
A kad ja pokusam pokazati kako se moze proci jeftinije, ti me saljes da otvaram novi topic?

----------


## Mima

Znači za jedno dijete 15 kuna, da ne cicijašimo, i neka su ostali obroci koje dijete dnevno pojede još 15 kuna (doručak, večera i užine) 30 kuna dnevno, 30*30=900 i skoro ode mainovih 1100 kuna, ostane taman za cipele iz Deichmanna

----------


## sirius

> Znači za jedno dijete 15 kuna, da ne cicijašimo, i neka su ostali obroci koje dijete dnevno pojede još 15 kuna (doručak, večera i užine) 30 kuna dnevno, 30*30=900 i skoro ode mainovih 1100 kuna, ostane taman za cipele iz Deichmanna


Ma daj Mima, Bandic to moze za 9 kn po glavi. Sto mi ne bi mogli, plus jos koja kunica za veceru.

----------


## Dijana

Otprilike, ako ne ide u institucije.

----------


## sirius

> A vidjela si poantu dok su se nabrajali troskovi logopeda i ostalog koji su kao isli pod normalno, da se dokaze kako je dijete neminovno skupo?
> A kad ja pokusam pokazati kako se moze proci jeftinije, ti me saljes da otvaram novi topic?


Naravno da se moze proci jeftinije.
Npr. tko kaze da dijete uopce treba ici logopedu , cak i ako mu je potrebno. 
Uvijek moze cekati godinu dana na dijagnostiku, a onda jod 1,5 -2 godine na terapiju . Jednom tjedno od 40 minuta u paru.

----------


## Dijana

Da, ocito je privatnik jedino rjesenje. Tko nema love ocito nema priliku djetetu ispraviti defekt.

----------


## sirius

> Otprilike, ako ne ide u institucije.


Aha, kako da ne . Djetetu od 14 godina sigurno je dovoljno cc 12 kn dnevno za sve obroke. Dorucak , rucak i vecera za 3 kn, a 2 uzine mogu proci za 1.5 kn po obroku. Taman za pola banane ili 2/3 jabuke za uzinu.

----------


## sirius

> Da, ocito je privatnik jedino rjesenje. Tko nema love ocito nema priliku djetetu ispraviti defekt.


Iskreno, bas i nema.
Pogotovo ako nije izuzetno angaziran i ne zivi u vecem gradu.

----------


## Dijana

Znaci, svi koji kod logopeda idu preko hzzo idu za bezveze, jer im to nece pomoci? A angaziran bi valjda trebao biti za svoje dijete svatko, placao privatno ili ne.

----------


## sirius

> Znaci, svi koji kod logopeda idu preko hzzo idu za bezveze, jer im to nece pomoci? A angaziran bi valjda trebao biti za svoje dijete svatko, placao privatno ili ne.


Kad se ide preko HZZO -a ( konkretno logopedu) ceka se puno predugo, terapija se dobije vecinom prilicno kasni i u kolicini /trajanju premalo za optimalne rezultate ( kod vecine).
Jasno da ce ljudi cekati red preko HZZO-a ako nemaju novaca, ali da je to cekanje i kolicina terapije u ineteresu djeteta ...pa -nije.
Ne razumijem sto je tu cudno ili neobicno?
mozes to pitati bilo kojeg logopeda koji radi na uputnicu, i svaki ce ti reci ovo sto sam napisala.
Biti angaziran znaci : raditi sam sa djetetom doma po knjigama iz knjiznice i gnjaviti okolo ustanove da uzmu dijete na terapiju prije vremena ( preko veze).

----------


## Dijana

I, sirius, u vezi piletine, tang je pristojno pitala, pa sam joj odgovorila.

----------


## Dijana

Pa samo ispadne da se nitko ne izlijeci na uputnicu, eto. A da je potrebno vise zivaca nego kod privatnika, sigurno jest.

----------


## Mima

Mom djetetu je, kao pacijentu Goljaka od rođenja, kad je zatrebalo ponuđena terapija kod logopeda svaki drugi tjedan za ispravljanje slova R, s tim da su mi direktno rekli da to nije dovoljno. I što napraviti u tom trenutku - ja sam odlučila plaćati privatno.

----------


## sirius

> Pa samo ispadne da se nitko ne izlijeci na uputnicu, eto. A da je potrebno vise zivaca nego kod privatnika, sigurno jest.


Pa srecom, vecina stari u sustavu o kojima zivot ovisi idu na uputnicu.
Ali nemoj misliti da svaka bolest cija terapija, operacija , pregled i pretrage mogu vecinom na uputnicu, ne nosi sa sobom dodatne troskove koji ne idu na uputnicu.
za najobicniji proljev najjeftiniji probiotik kosta 60 kn.

----------


## Mima

Dijana stvar je u tome, a to svakako znaš jer si roditelj, da djeci stalno nešto treba, i to svakom nešto, nekom logoped, nekom probiotik za proljev, nekom sirup za kašalj.
Evo mojoj je nakon dugo vremena ljetos zatrebao baby haler jer je trebala primati Ventolin, stari smo bacili jer je već bio premali - i što, puknula sam 200 kuna u apoteci, 200 kuna nepredviđenog troška, a kako sam mogla uštediti, ne dati djetetu lijek?! Istraživati ide li baby haler na uputnicu? a takve i tome slične stvari se sa djecom svako malo događaju.

----------


## sirius

Npr. dodes iz Slavonije sa djetetom na besplatnu operaciju u Zagreb ( na uputnicu).
I sto onda? Iskrcas ga u bonici i dodes po njega kad ga otpustaju.
Jer zakon ne predvida bolovanje dok je dijete u bolnici, a moras si i privatnu sobu platiti ako nemas rodbine u blizini ( smjestaj u bolnici uz dijete mozes samo sanjati.).

----------


## Dijana

Pa ne znam, moje su imale stopala prema unutra, i ja sam se doma gnjavila s tim. Plus klaiceva. A mogla sam i naruciti fizioterapeuta da mi dodje doma pa se ne bi gnjavila. Samo ja to nisam ni shvacala kao gnjavazu.

Inace, mislila sam na logopeda, ne na teze probleme. Nije valjda da nitko to ne uspije rijesiti kroz sustav plus vlastiti angazman?

----------


## Mima

Nema to veze sa gnjavažom, da si naručivala fizioterapeuta doma (ako bi to našla, ja sam npr. plaćala fizioterapeuticu, ali sam išla gdje bi mi ona rekla da dođem, jer nije dolazila doma nego je radila gdje je ona htjela) onda bi mogla vježbe dobiti češće i duže. Moje dijete je kao hipotono nedonošče terapiju na Goljaku dobivalo maksimalno jednom tjedno po nekih pola sata, i to preko poznanstva, da budem iskrena.

----------


## sirius

Logoped ima kod sebe i teze probleme , one koji zahtjevaju visegodisnju terapiju.
Kao sto i fizioterapet ima puno teze od onih koji se mogu tretirati sami kod kuce.

----------


## Mima

Da tvoje dijete ne govori R, frflja ili pak ima grafomotoričke probleme, i da ti se preko uputnice ponudi terapija svaka dva tjedna, bi li ti bila spremna riskirati?

----------


## Dijana

Ne znam, moja je bila na op, i bila sam uz nju. Platila sam krevet, ne sjecam se koliko. A da nije bilo love, bilo bi mi tako kao sto kazes, ali opet, najvaznije je da se problem rijesi. Mima, razumijem, moja veca je bila osjetljiva i svasta sam pokusavala, ali problem-mandule je rijesila tek op. A iskrcala sam tonu love dotle.Bespotrebno.

----------


## sirius

> Ne znam, moja je bila na op, i bila sam uz nju. Platila sam krevet, ne sjecam se koliko. A da nije bilo love, bilo bi mi tako kao sto kazes, ali opet, najvaznije je da se problem rijesi. Mima, razumijem, moja veca je bila osjetljiva i svasta sam pokusavala, ali problem-mandule je rijesila tek op. A iskrcala sam tonu love dotle.Bespotrebno.


Je, najvaznije je da rijesi.
Pretpostavljam da bi ti to isto bilo najvaznije kad bi u pitanju bio ozbiljniji zahvat i hospitalizacija u trajanju od nekoliko tjedana, ali sigurno ne bi bas tako na to odmahnula rukom. Uz tvrdnju da sve ide na uputnicu i bez love.

----------


## sirius

Hocu reci da je sve za zive ljude.
Moze dijete jesti grah i rizu 5 dana u tjednu i biti samo danima u bolnici.
Samo je pitanje da li se to bas mora, i da li je to nuzno i optimalno.
Samo da bi dokazali da se na djecu moze trositi manje , da bi nama ostalo vise za stan, auto i veceru u restoranu.

----------


## Dijana

Stvarno banaliziras. Vecina djece nema nikakvih posebnih zdravstenih problema. I to se isto uzima u obzir pri odredjivanju alim.

----------


## spajalica

Ajd sad. Postoje i jogurti. U moje doba djetinjstva nisam ni znala sto je probiotik.
Dijana istina je da se moze od sustava izvuci puno. Ali... mrzim taj ali. Ako mizes priustiti si da ne cekas rjesenje svog problema i zivaca godinama onda pribjegnes onome sto si mozes priustiti.
Kolegica je ovo proljece korstila logopeda za vrticko dijete preko hzzo. Kaze da je logopedica OK. Ali.... klinac je narucen skoro svaki put izmedju 9-10-11. Ima srecu da imamo fleksibilno radno vrijeem i seficu. Jer nakon logopeda vozila bi dijete u vrtic. Jer ne moze ga ostaviti tamo a i mora odraditi 8 sati. Pa onda doci na posao. O udaljenosti koje je trebalo preci ni necu. A terapija 45 sa jos jednim ili s dvoje djece iatovremeno. E sad da li je to uobicajno ili ne znam.
Istina je i da se ljudi snalaze kako mogu.
Ali daj i ti budi realna. Ako main ima primanja od 7000 kn a alimentaciju 1100 kn koja mu je prihvatljiva cemu sva ova prepiska?
Sta bi bilo ako.......
Digao je kredit koji ga zulja. I to mi je OK. Zulja i mene moj. A nije uopce veliki. Dapace sto bi rekli neki moji frendovi mi smo amateri.
Ono sto je po meni problem je da on i majka njegovog dijeteta nisu nikako uspjeli uakladiti svoj razdvojeni zivot. Stas sve se promijenilo u financijskom smislu. Em alimentacija em novo kucanstvo. I sad on nama trubi kako mu je tesko. Pa je. Al sjedi budi realan. Nemos pisati ja imam pravo.
Da je rekao zivim ko podstanar/imam veliki kredit za malu nekretninu. Imam novu nezaposenu zenu i dijete. Majka mog prvog dijetta bi zeljela vecu alimentaciju a ja ne znam kako dat vise. Prica zvuci drugacije. 
Ovako ja imam pravo. Digao sam veliki kredit da sacuvam ustedjevinu. Nije posao vec hobi. Restorani i sl.
Na zahtjev da mu se napise koliko dodje zivot osmogodsnajka ja napisala i sad sam snob jer sam djecu dala privatno logopedu. Ma daj....
I on ne zivi u ZGB. Pa ako vec ne u istom mjestu ko i dijete onda mu se otvara i ta opcija. Pa moze zaradjivati vise a i mogucnosti su vece. Pa god. dvije dok ne stane na svoje noge. 
Cak i tang koja ga je u pocetku i podrzala i shvaita je pagano odustala.

Ne znam ja ne kuzim smisao svih stranica. Osobno mislim da se na neki nacin dogovoriti s majkom njegovog dijeteta da dobije uvid kako se trosi tih 1100 kn da i on bude zadovoljan. Meni je to skroz OK zahtijev. Da zajedno i dalje smisljaju kako dijetetu dati cim vise. Al mu argumeti koje ovdje daju nisu bas neki da vec ljuta zena se ne nafrlji vise.
Moraju naci nacin da oboje nekako to prevazidju. Al po nacinu na koji on pise ne cini mi se bas jednostavan covjek za dogovore.
Ne poznajem ni njega i majku njegovog dijeteta. Mozda sam stekla krivu sliku o njemu. No na zalost iz posta u post ne daje mi naznaku toga.

----------


## sirius

Pa i ti banaliziras.
Jer tvrdis da prosjek koji drzava servira kao prosjek zapravo je prenapuhana racunica pa se dijete moze uzdrzavati za puno manje love.
jasno da moze, ako se mora.
Ali ovo je prosjek . I svakako se NE mora ako mu otac ima iznadprosjecu placu.

----------


## tangerina

> Ovako ja imam pravo. Digao sam veliki kredit da sacuvam ustedjevinu. Nije posao vec hobi. Restorani i sl.
> Na zahtjev da mu se napise koliko dodje zivot osmogodsnajka ja napisala i sad sam snob jer sam djecu dala privatno logopedu. Ma daj....
> I on ne zivi u ZGB. Pa ako vec ne u istom mjestu ko i dijete onda mu se otvara i ta opcija. Pa moze zaradjivati vise a i mogucnosti su vece. Pa god. dvije dok ne stane na svoje noge.


i meni najstranija rečenica "zašto bi djetetu bilo bolje nego meni?"
nisam niti bila svjesna toga dosad, kod nas je moto sviju u obitelji "najbitnije da je djeci dobro, a mi ćemo se već snaći"
možda krivo, vidit ću kako ću na to gledat za 20 godina, ali eto nisam o tome do danas niti razmišljala

cijelo jutro sam tražila ovaj tekst od Bobe Đuderije na koji me ova tema podsjetila https://www.facebook.com/notes/boba-...4364089309593/
svi imamo svoje probleme i muke i okove oko vrata
ali mudro je stavit stvari malo i u perspektivu

----------


## Dijana

Spajalice, nisam mainov advokat, meni je jasno sto je htio reci, alu mislim da sad vec lagano i provocira, jer svako malo nailazi netko kome 'nista nije jasno' , pa onda sve ispocetka. Ne mislim da je covjek skrtac i da maltene ne voli svoje dijete, sto je ovdje implicirano xy puta. A zamisli da to netko kaze ijednoj od njih, pa poludile bi, i ja bi. Ali sve dok se loze, i on odgovara, i sto sad.

----------


## spajalica

Ako je i proglasen skrcem vjerujem da je zbog nacina komunikacije.
I stava ja ja ja pa ja i ja.
Osobno mislim da je pomoc imati 1100 kn svaki mjesec ali da je to za zivot kakvim ga on prikazuje i nije.

----------


## Cubana

> Spajalice, nisam mainov advokat, meni je jasno sto je htio reci,


A sažima se u ovome:




> i meni najstranija rečenica "zašto bi djetetu bilo bolje nego meni?"

----------


## čokolada

> Da, ocito je privatnik jedino rjesenje. Tko nema love ocito nema priliku djetetu ispraviti defekt.


Tko bi vas pratio kojom brzinom punite stranice...pa kasnim, ali moram reagirati na ovo.
U Zagrebu je još i dobra situacija, imaš Suvag pa ako prijaviš dijete s 3-4 godine (a obično ti ipak kažu - čekajte da prođe 5-u ) , s 5 ili 6  će doći na red. Misliš li da je u ostatku HR slično? Mnogi gradovi imaju samo bolničke logopede koji primarno obrađuju bolničke pacijente (moždani udari i sl.) pa ti dijete ne može doći na red nikad. Mnogi naravno nemaju logopeda baš nikakvog pa putuju po 150 km 1xtj. Dakle nije baš besplatno.
A sad natrag na ZG - i ja sam s djetetom sve uredno obavila u SUVAGu i dobila nakon godinu i pol čekanja potpuno jalovu terapiju (običnog slova R)  kod potpuno nekompetentne šašave logopedice u trajanju više od godine dana (privatna je kasnije to riješila za čas).

----------


## casa

Evo da javim kako ide s logopedom na jugu... Na Makarskoj rivijeri mi je najbliži logoped na uputnicu u Splitu i problem nažalost nije benigno frfljanje i r i l i moj petogodisnjak je dobio termin za 17 mjeseci. I mi budale platili privatnika a mogli se malo strpit pa jednom tjedno vozit sat do logopeda i sat nazad i dobit troškove prijevoza ali samo za dijete. Naime,  za državu dijete samo može do Splita.  
Naravno sve to se ne mora... Može se i pričekati... Al eto roditelj obično bira da djetetu bude bolje nego njemu.  
Čovjek koji se žali na iznos alimentacije a ona iznosi sedminu prihoda ima pravo žaliti se. Kao što ja njegovo žaljenje imam pravo smatrati nezrelim egocentričnim prenemaganjem.  I da iako čovjeka ne poznajem i ne poznajem situaciju iz koje dolazi.  Meni je to žaljenje ponašanje koje treba mijenjati.

----------


## Dijana

Ako nista, valjalo bi djecu poticat da zavrse za logopeda, izgleda da u toj bransi cvjetaju ruze.

----------


## sirius

> Ako nista, valjalo bi djecu poticat da zavrse za logopeda, izgleda da u toj bransi cvjetaju ruze.


Zapravo, to je jedan od 3 fakulteta koji ima najveci broj prijava u odnosu na broj slobodnih mjesta.

----------


## casa

Samo za bit logoped trebalo bi prvo uložiti u to da govore... I Dijana jasno je svima da se dijete može othranit i s manje al ako se ima 7 tisuća je li previše djetetu dati jednu? Imaš 7 banana i jednu mu daš. Ono što boli main je to što mu se čini da daje bivšoj... Bivša vjerojatno može dijete prehranit i odjenut za 500 kn mjesečno a ostatak potrošiti na fensi krpice i večere. Kako i rade sve single mame koje poznajem.

----------


## Mima

> Ako nista, valjalo bi djecu poticat da zavrse za logopeda, izgleda da u toj bransi cvjetaju ruze.



Pa ako uspiju upisati faks, i dobro se zaposliti tako da imaju iskustva, mogu ti reći da im stvarno cvjetaju ruže. Doslovce mogu raditi koliko žele.

----------


## Bubica

Pa, logopediju je jako tesko upisati, ovito se najbolji za mju interesiraju
Nego, upalo mi u oci, kako to, nakon 14 stranica i toliko korisnika/ca foruma niti jedan/jedna nije napisao/la: evo, ja/ mm placamo toliku alimentaciju i o tome mislim...., ili moje dijete dobiva toliku slumentaciju...
Bas zanimljivo

----------


## čokolada

Pa primaju ih, ako se ne varam, samo oko 25 godisnje, a velika je navala. Mora biti gotovo petnulaš od 5.osnovne do mature. Znači ili pametan, koncentriran i radišan sam po sebi ili ga se mora stalno kontrolirati, propitivati i podučavati  :Grin:   . 
(Razvedene majke su sretnice jer im je to placeno, ulazi u onih 300kn/mj. čuvanja)

----------


## casa

Evo ja ću ti napisat. Ja za momka od 15 primam 700 kn od oca s prihodima oko 8000kn. Prije dosta godina bila sam naivna i mislila pristat cu na manje od minimuma jer lako ćemo se dogovoriti. Danas na sreću nema potrebe da sudskim putem tražim izmjenu.

----------


## Dijana

Coksa, pa dosta tih razvedenih mama je moglo davat alimentaciju i uzivat u slobodi, a skrbnistvo prepustit ocu, pa i mainu uostalom. Dajte prestanite vise pricat s te mucenicke pozicije.

Ot, mora li sve u ovoj drzavi bit nelogicno, tolika potraznja a oni primaju 25, ekonomista primaju brdo, a brdo ih ima i nezaposlenih.

----------


## Mima

Mučeništvo je željeti se skrbiti o svojoj djeci, i očekivati da se i otac skrbi u okviru onoga što mu je zakon propisao? Baš čudna tvrdnja. 

Inače, to što je velika potražnja za logopedima privatno ne znači da ih je država spremna puno zapošljavati. To si mogla i sama primijetiti po čonjenici da vrtići i škole baš ne obiluju logopedima, a na mjestima kao što je SUVAG se čeka godinama.

----------


## casa

Pa nitko ne spori da ocevi nemaju realne šanse dobit da dijete živi s njima osim u ekstremnim slučajevima. Samo što to s tim da je nekom problem dat sedminu prihoda djetetu ima vrlo malo veze... Vrlo malo... 
Dijana meni se čini da je ovdje najmucenik ipak bio main. Ono njemu ful teško s tako malo para nakob alimentacije i kredita...

----------


## čokolada

Zasto mucenicka, ne pada mi na pamet tako postavljati stvar. To je sve dio zivotne svakodnevice. Prikazujemo je opisujuci Mainu sto se sve moze (i ne mora) dogadjati s djetetom u kuci.

----------


## Mima

Žene su se u zadnjih 100 godina za svašta izborile, pa će se tako i muškarci morati izboriti da ih se tretira kao ravnopravne roditelje. Danas to zaista nije tako, ali promjenu će morati donijeti prije svega očevi. Mislim da opterećivanje plaće stambenim kreditom tako da ne možeš plaćati alimentaciju, a niti redovito viđati dijete nije najbolji put u toj borbi.

----------


## Dijana

Razvedene majke su sretnice jer im je to placeno, ulazi u onih 300kn/mj. čuvanja)

Na ovo sam se referirala.

----------


## sirius

Pa main kaze da su slobodni zdravi muskarci najugrozenija vrsta u ovoj drzavi.
Nitko ne brine za njihove potrebe i ne brani njihova prava.
Toliko kukanja nisam cula niti od nezaposlenih majki djece sa posebnim potrebama.
Mora da je njima ipak puno lakse jer su zasticene ko licki medvjedi, a ostalim aspektima zivota da i ne govorim.

----------


## Bubica

Casa, i ja kad sa bila mlada sam mislila kao ti, nacelni, nemam osobno iskustvo...
Ali sada, nacelno, ne mislim...sto znaci: "nema potrebe"? Konacno, djetetu su se novci mogli stavljat sa strane, za zivot..,
Velim, nacelno, ne znam kako bi da stvarno imam potrebu, sa sudovima i natezanjem...

Ja ponekad rad s onima loji me placaju alimentaciju, puno vise muskarcima, ali ima i zena, kada te dijete ne poteze za rukav svako pet minuta, nego vrlo povremeno a najcesce ni to, vrlo ga je lako apstrahirati, i djetetove potrebe i dijete kao osobu. Jer, ne govori se ovdje samo o golim djetetov potrebama nego o uvazavanju djeteta.

----------


## Bubica

Aaaaa, ispricavam se na silnim pogreskama, pisem na mobu...

----------


## čokolada

> Razvedene majke su sretnice jer im je to placeno, ulazi u onih 300kn/mj. čuvanja)
> 
> Na ovo sam se referirala.


A ja sam  sarkastično podsjetila na njegov stav da čuvanje djeteta ne može koštati više od parsto kuna. Izraz čuvanje vrlo je uvredljiv. Čuvaš susjedovog psa dok je ovaj na putu.

----------


## casa

Postoje okolnosti zbog kojih smatram da je u najboljem interesu mog djeteta ne rješavati stvari sudskim putem. O njima neću jer bih narušila privatnost drugih. 
Inače svakako treba mijenjati i to da jedan roditelj mora tužiti drugog umjesto da socijalni radnik ne pokreće stvar po službenoj dužnosti u interesu djeteta. 
Sve ovo i dalje nema veze s tim da je nekom tesko od sedam banana jednu dati djetetu... I sve ovo o troškovima kreditima o svemu i svačemu... Ono stvarno ne znam kako sam ne zna da mu je razmišljanje pogrešno. Main kupi sedam banana,  podijeli placu na sedam koverti pa razmisli opet. Pa opet.

----------


## Dijana

Izraz čuvanje je uvredljiv, a na ovom forumu se nonstop traze tete čuvalice? No dobro, sto ljudi sto cudi.

----------


## čokolada

Ne, MENI je uvredljivo da djetetov otac majčin život s djetetom (skrb itd.) naziva čuvanjem i da još kaže da se taj angažman može mjeriti s parsto kuna (rekao je otprilike da i majka mora doprinijeti s papirnatih 1100kn, ali joj se može od te sume odbiti parsto kuna za čuvanje).

----------


## Dijana

Majka je htjela i dobila skrbnistvo, moj dojam je kao da joj treba spomenik dici jer skrbi o svom djetetu? Pa tko ce skrbit ako nije htjela dati skrbnistvo? Ja ne mislim da zato nije duzna doprinijet i financijski.

----------


## Mima

Eto vidiš, a zakon misli da nije. S tim da uz alimentacije kakve se u Hrvatskoj plaćaju naravno da mora doprinositi I financijski, i da doprinosi, jer sa takvim ciframa dijete ne može preživjeti bez ocricanja.

----------


## Dijana

A jel ti logican i clanak da ako dijete ne moze uzdrzavati onaj kome dijete nije na skrbi, da su to duzni njegovi roditelji?

----------


## Peterlin

> ali gdje? imaju nekretninu od prije?


Evo, ja ću ti reći kako ide s naslijeđenim nekretninama. Ima mm jednu odnedavno. Ali jaaako se varaš da takve stvari padnu s neba, jer to tako ne ide. Ako naslijediš nekretninu, to ne znači da si čekao da tvoj život počne dok netko umre. Živiš i prije jer inače ne bi nikamo dospio. Nekretninu naslijediš u svojoj pedesetoj godini, recimo. A mm ju je dobio od bliskih članova obitelji, bračnog para bez djece. O kojima je brinuo zadnjih nekoliko godina njihovog života. I to nije lako ni jeftino, da se razumijemo, pogotovo ako stare osobe imaju kojekakve medicinske potrebe, ako su nepokretne i trebaju skrb kod kuće (to često košta više nego teta čuvalica). To može biti i fizički i psihički vrlo zahtjevno, ali zabogadragoga ne brineš o starijim članovima obitelji zato da se ogrebeš nego bi to činio bez obzira na sve, da i nema nikakve nekretnine ni imetka, jer su to tvoji roditelji ili rođaci. Nije to jednostavno. Ako zaineresiranih ima više, dijeliš i brigu i nasljedstvo. Svaka batina ima dva kraja. 

Aliii u pravilu nasljedstvo te snađe kad ga fizički i materijalno više ne trebaš nužno jer si se već isam snqšqo. Dobro dođe, ali moglo bi sei bez toga. Inače, samo da se zna, da ne idem u detalje, ovoj je priči prethodilo dvadesetak godina podstanarstva. Da se na kup mogla staviti sva lova od podstanarstva, bilo bi za još jedan stan, ali nema veze. Uostalom, ima još starijih članova obitelji kojima ćemo pokloniti svoje vrijeme i brigu u skladu s njihovim potrebama. Pa možda kapne još koja nekretnina. Ali to sad stvaaarno nije bitno (ja sam 50+ , to je više od pol života.... pa ne sjediš pod kruškom i ne čekaš da netko umre da bi tvoj život počeo). 

Nekretnine se nasljeđuju uz visoku cijenu, jer kad ih dobiješ to znači da tvojih voljenih više nema. Odjednom se nađeš okružen grobnim mjestima i tuđim stvarima u trenutku kad ti to znači malo ili ništa. Ali značit će idućoj generaciji. Imat će lakši start. Zapravo, drugačiji, jer tko zna kamo će njih život odvesti i hoće li im to nešto značiti. Za nikakvo nasljedstvo mi nismo ni krivi ni zaslužni. Tako ponekad ispadne. Ili ne ispadne. Svejedno. Po treći put kažem da to nije bitno. Brinuli bi o roditeljima i drugoj rodbini s tim i bez toga. Naši su. I nemaju svi nekretnine. Često im treba i financijska pomoć jer imaju mizerne penzije. Eto, toliko o nasljedstvu.

----------


## Dijana

Sori ako sam napasna peterlin, ali sta nisi ti pisala da zivite u naslijedjenom stanu?
A i ja znam neke kome ja kapnulo dobro prije 50, nisam od tih al je zalim se.

----------


## Mima

> A jel ti logican i clanak da ako dijete ne moze uzdrzavati onaj kome dijete nije na skrbi, da su to duzni njegovi roditelji?


Ne vidim u kakvoj je to međusobnoj vezi, a i mislim da taj članak postoji kao vrsta pritiska na roditelja koji treba plaćati alimentaciju, i kao zaštita od prijenosa imovine na roditelje. 
Koliko baka i djedova u Hrvatskoj plaća alimentaciju?

----------


## Dijana

U vezi je utoliko jer nije logican, kao ni onaj koji si ti navela.

----------


## Mima

Pa točno, niti ovaj koji sam ja navela nije logičan, bolje rečeno životan, jer je jasno da roditelj s kojim dijete živi mora financijski doprinositi.

----------


## Dijana

Ali ga to cini mucenikom, a u mojim ocima  nen vec je to normalno, ne radim za svoje dijete za novcanu protuvrijednost nego jer to moje dijete i htjela sam da zivi sa mnom.

----------


## sirius

Ne mora otac biti los da bi sud odredio da dijete zivi sa majkom. Tko kaze da je los? Samo se gleda cinjenica tko se do tada vise skrbio o djetetu. Vecinom u Hrvatskoj to budu majke. Vecinom majke kuhaju obroke, nabavljaju knjige, vode racuna oko lijecnika...Stvarno ne razumijem sto je cudno u prilicno konzeravativnom drustvu da se statisticki dijete cesce dodjeljuje majci da zivi sa njom? isto tako statisticki prilican broj oceva se nakon razvoda ne skrbi optimalno o djeci. Ne samo da ne placaju alimentaciju nego su prilicno upitni boravkom u njihovim zivotima. I kvalitetom boravka u njihovim zivotima. Rijetki su oni koji se ponasaju kao da je skrb i nakon razvoda zajednicka.

----------


## main

> Pa main kaze da su slobodni zdravi muskarci najugrozenija vrsta u ovoj drzavi.
> Nitko ne brine za njihove potrebe i ne brani njihova prava.
> Toliko kukanja nisam cula niti od nezaposlenih majki djece sa posebnim potrebama.
> Mora da je njima ipak puno lakse jer su zasticene ko licki medvjedi, a ostalim aspektima zivota da i ne govorim.


dok se netko bori za svoja prava, tj usudi se napisati činjenicu onda je to odmah kukanje. svašta.

da mladi, zdravi muškarci nemaju nikakva prava. samo obaveze a valjda iz nekog višeg cilja muškarac u HR ništa ne vrijedi. valjda jer nas ima više nego žena (mlađa generacija od 45 god) i zato je tako sve postavljeno. sve manjine imaju nekakva prava.

----------


## main

> Ne, MENI je uvredljivo da djetetov otac majčin život s djetetom (skrb itd.) naziva čuvanjem i da još kaže da se taj angažman može mjeriti s parsto kuna (rekao je otprilike da i majka mora doprinijeti s papirnatih 1100kn, ali joj se može od te sume odbiti parsto kuna za čuvanje).


a nego kako? I majka doprinosi. a to kaj bi žene htjele da im netko plaća zato jer one čuvaju svoje djete, to je strašno.

----------


## casa

A Dijana kao da nije pročitala da je čovjeku previše dati sedminu djetetu.  Možda sam staromodna al eto meni je to bezveze. 
I na kraju to da želiš da dijete živi s tobom ne znači da ne obavljas nikakav rad.... To mi je kao da ako uživaš u poslu onda ti ne treba dat plaću.

----------


## main

> Dvaput sam pitala isto.
> Vrlo konkretno.
> I nisam dobila odgovor.
> Nemam vremena ni volje isčitavati stranice i stranice @mainovih "argumenata"
> Samo ću još dodati da ovaj topik čitaju i odvjetnici i suci i sutkinje pa će ubuduće biti pametniji prilikom određivanja alimentacija.
> Nadalje i prihodi na crno se itekako uračunavaju prilikom određivanja alimentacije.
> Dovoljno je da bivša žena izjavi da postoje.
> A fore tipa: dat ću otkaz i radit ću na crno da ne moram niš plaćat su davno prokužene pa sudovi nerijetko određuju obvezu plaćanja i takvim roditeljima kao i njihovim roditeljima, djedovima i bakama.
> I da@main, imam puno više škole od tebe, ali i godina, iskustva, radnog staža pa i pameti.
> ...


od kud tebi da ti imaš više škole od mene. ne znaš me, niti ja tebe. 
da imaš više pameti nebi piskarala nebuloze.

da, bivša nekaj izjavi i odmah je to dokaz, jer ipak je ona žena a žena su sudu više vrijedi? to su gluposti. 
tak može reći da ja zarađujem 20000kn na mjesec sa strane. piskaraš bezveze

----------


## casa

Main,  al eto vidiš tebi glupo da se ženama plaća da čuvaju vlastitu djecu a države diljem svijeta isplavuju rodiljne naknade. Te bi pare trebalo preusmjerit prema svima onima koji plaćaju alimentaciju.

----------


## main

> Main,  al eto vidiš tebi glupo da se ženama plaća da čuvaju vlastitu djecu a države diljem svijeta isplavuju rodiljne naknade. Te bi pare trebalo preusmjerit prema svima onima koji plaćaju alimentaciju.


to si ti rekla. 
dakle bivši bi morao "zaposliti" ženu da čuva djecu. lijepo. i ja bi tako, dok sam doma da mi netko plaća da kuham

----------


## casa

Ne bi bivši nikog trebao zaposliti vec ravnopravno podijeliti skrb. Tako ako stavljaš dijete na spavanje ne možeš biti na poslu. I zato država misli da roditelj koji ne stavlja dijete spavat može kupiti pidžamu. Alternativa je da je dijete tjedan kod jednog tjedan kod drugog roditelja. 
A Main pa što stvarno kad podijelis plaću na sedam dijelova misliš da je previše djetetu dati jedan.  Eto ja nekako vjerujem da ti stvarno napraviš sedam koverti da bi vidio da je ok dat svom djetetu jednu.

----------


## main

> Ne bi bivši nikog trebao zaposliti vec ravnopravno podijeliti skrb. Tako ako stavljaš dijete na spavanje ne možeš biti na poslu. I zato država misli da roditelj koji ne stavlja dijete spavat može kupiti pidžamu. Alternativa je da je dijete tjedan kod jednog tjedan kod drugog roditelja. 
> A Main pa što stvarno kad podijelis plaću na sedam dijelova misliš da je previše djetetu dati jedan.  Eto ja nekako vjerujem da ti stvarno napraviš sedam koverti da bi vidio da je ok dat svom djetetu jednu.


pa ja plaćam alimentaciju. ja samo velim da ne mogu dati npr 2000kn i kakve su se cifre spominjale. iz tog razloga sam se registrirao ovdje.

ne može se skrb podijeli tako da evo ja da moram izmisliti posao i zaraditi novce, a druga strana ona ima posao samo zato jer je žena.

----------


## Peterlin

> Sori ako sam napasna peterlin, ali sta nisi ti pisala da zivite u naslijedjenom stanu?
> A i ja znam neke kome ja kapnulo dobro prije 50, nisam od tih al je zalim se.


Da, mm je naslijedio stan od djeda koji je umro kad su moji sinovi imali 5 i 6 godina. Ovo je druga nekretnina koju je mm stekao. Njegova je životna misija brinuti o starijim članovima obitelji. Ima još mamu koja je u 87 godini, a prije toga je još pokopao oca i nonu i maminu tetu.... Neki su imali nekretnine, ako velikom vrij2dnošću smatraš 28m2 u 60 godina staroj zgradi. S moje strane, imam brata koji je samac blizu pedeste, pa će moji sinovi biti nasljeenici njegove garsonijere i uz to po svoj prilici brige o starom ujaku, jeenog lijepog dana, ako doživimo. 
Ja u miraz nisam donijela ništa od nekretnina, ali smo od moje plaće koja nije bila dovoljna za kupovinu stana ipak kupili vikendicu. Da imamo za starost. I za sad. Da je bilo drugačije, ta kuća bi bila dobra i za stanovanje jer je u zoni zeta i ima struju i vodu. Moglo se u njoj živjeti. A dok smo se mi tako kućili, usput su došle i druge nekretnine. Ali nisu došle kad smo imali 20 ili 30 godina, nisu pale s neba. Da sad nabrojim kaj smo još kupili ili je dosta? Ja sam si lani kupila garažu, samo tako, imala sam viška para s kojima nisam znala kaj bi. A sad ozbiljno, razveže se stambena štednja nakon ciklusa od 5 godina, za stan nije dosta, ne seli nam se u veći jer volimo ovaj u kojem smo sada. Ali nismo bili pod kruškom ni prije. Ja sam u Zagrebu od 1980 i ja sam se naplaćala podstanarstva jernisam imala uvjete za kredit prije udaje.

----------


## sirius

> pa ja plaćam alimentaciju. ja samo velim da ne mogu dati npr 2000kn i kakve su se cifre spominjale. iz tog razloga sam se registrirao ovdje.
> 
> ne može se skrb podijeli tako da evo ja da moram izmisliti posao i zaraditi novce, a druga strana ona ima posao samo zato jer je žena.


Pa skrb se i ne dijeli tako.
Moja poznanica je prijavila bivseg muza jer ne provodi adekvatnu skrb kad je dijete kod njega.
Vikendom kad je dijete kod njega vodi ga okolo , a treba mu pomoci oko ucenja.
Jer dijete ima probleme u ucenju pa treba raditi dodatno sa njim. Stalno.
Ne samo onda kad nije kod tate.
Npr.

----------


## Dijana

> Da, mm je naslijedio stan od djeda koji je umro kad su moji sinovi imali 5 i 6 godina. Ovo je druga nekretnina koju je mm stekao. Njegova je životna misija brinuti o starijim članovima obitelji. Ima još mamu koja je u 87 godini, a prije toga je još pokopao oca i nonu i maminu tetu.... Neki su imali nekretnine, ako velikom vrij2dnošću smatraš 28m2 u 60 godina staroj zgradi. S moje strane, imam brata koji je samac blizu pedeste, pa će moji sinovi biti nasljeenici njegove garsonijere i uz to po svoj prilici brige o starom ujaku, jeenog lijepog dana, ako doživimo. 
> Ja u miraz nisam donijela ništa od nekretnina, ali smo od moje plaće koja nije bila dovoljna za kupovinu stana ipak kupili vikendicu. Da imamo za starost. I za sad. Da je bilo drugačije, ta kuća bi bila dobra i za stanovanje jer je u zoni zeta i ima struju i vodu. Moglo se u njoj živjeti. A dok smo se mi tako kućili, usput su došle i druge nekretnine. Ali nisu došle kad smo imali 20 ili 30 godina, nisu pale s neba. Da sad nabrojim kaj smo još kupili ili je dosta? Ja sam si lani kupila garažu, samo tako, imala sam viška para s kojima nisam znala kaj bi. A sad ozbiljno, razveže se stambena štednja nakon ciklusa od 5 godina, za stan nije dosta, ne seli nam se u veći jer volimo ovaj u kojem smo sada. Ali nismo bili pod kruškom ni prije. Ja sam u Zagrebu od 1980 i ja sam se naplaćala podstanarstva jernisam imala uvjete za kredit prije udaje.


Oprosti ako si se našla uvrijeđenom.

Ali u gornjem postu si održala pravo malo predavanje kako to ide s nasljeđivanjem nekretnina:



> Evo, ja ću ti reći kako ide s naslijeđenim nekretninama. Ima mm jednu odnedavno. Ali jaaako se varaš da takve stvari padnu s neba, jer to tako ne ide. Ako naslijediš nekretninu, to ne znači da si čekao da tvoj život počne dok netko umre...


Nelogičnost (mene) bode u oči. Jer svi znamo koliko je start obiteljskog života lakši kad imaš riješeno stanovanje. Tako se može nešto uštedjeti i otvoriti i put za kupiti još neku nekretninu (ko je šparniji i ima malo bolja primanja). Dok onaj koji s prosječnim primanjem otplaćuje krov nad glavom uistinu samo preživljava, još uz stalnu nervozu što će biti sutra. 

Ali ti ipak nisi bila u tim cipelama, pa me zasmetalo dociranje iz gornjeg posta. Podučavati nekog s visine kako naslijeđena nekretnina ne dolazi kad je najpotrebnije -  kao da ni tebi nije došla - a jest.
Kao i mnogim drugima. 
A tm-u i tebi svaka čast na skrbi za svoje starije.

----------


## Barbi

> Coksa, pa dosta tih razvedenih mama je moglo davat alimentaciju i uzivat u slobodi, a skrbnistvo prepustit ocu, pa i mainu uostalom. Dajte prestanite vise pricat s te mucenicke pozicije.


Na ovo ću se stvarno grohotom nasmijati.  :Laughing: 
Koliko očeva u postotku zaista zatraži skrbništvo nad djecom? Ja osobno poznajem samo jednog koji je to zaista i tražio (nije nažalost dobio), neki samo o tome pričaju kao o nečemo što ionako ne bi dobili pa nema smisla tražiti, a neki ni ne pomišljaju tražiti skrbništvo.

Netko je na nekoj ranijoj stranici pitao za pravni pojam skrbništva, prema zakonu skrbnik je osoba s kojom dijete živi i koja o djetetu skrbi. Kad se roditelji razvode jedan se roditelj određuje skrbnikom, ali oba su roditelja zakonski zastupnici djeteta u jednakoj mjeri, bez obzira koji je roditelj skrbnik. To znači npr. da bilo koji roditelj može u ime djeteta otvoriti račun u banci na djetetovo ime kao njegov zakonski zastupnik, bez obzira je li mu i skrbnik ili nije. 
Našim zakonom nije regulirano dvojno skrbništvo, u nekim drugim zemljama jest. Tada nema alimentacije, a roditelji se u jednakoj mjeri skrbe o djeci, od vremena provedenog kod pojedinog roditelja do participiranja u djetetovom životnim potrebama i troškovima.
U našoj praksi, ja poznajem mnoge razvedene roditelje (i sama sam među njima) koji funkcioniraju po principu podijeljenog skrbništva iako ono zakonski kod nas nije regulirano. Djeca provode jednako vrijeme kod majke i oca tako da na oba mjesta dijete spava, jede, piše zadaću, šeta psa i ima sve aspekte obiteljskog života. Naravno, ovo je izvedivo ako roditelji žive u istom gradu i ako oboje žele što više vremena provoditi sa svojom djecom. Pola vremena je najpravednije moguće.
Život s djetetom nije samo čuvanje, a ako neki roditelj misli da jest zaista ne zna što propušta.

----------


## casa

Ali ako netko s pet i po daje tisuću sto,  onda ti sa sedam možeš više od tisuću sto. I tako to zakon propisuje. A tvoja bivša ne živi od tih para nego tvoje dijete. Samo sto ti ili ne možeš razumjeti jer se nisi pomirio s razvodom ili ne želiš. Prva je opcija dio prihvaćanja novonastale realnosti i od srca ti želim da što prije prodes sve faze do zrelog prihvaćanja.  Druga opcija je recimo to tako pokazatelj tvoje osobnosti...  Nadajmo se da je prva i sretno... Nek ti dijete bude živo i zdravo...

----------


## Dijana

> Na ovo ću se stvarno grohotom nasmijati. 
> Koliko očeva u postotku zaista zatraži skrbništvo nad djecom? Ja osobno poznajem samo jednog koji je to zaista i tražio (nije nažalost dobio), neki samo o tome pričaju kao o nečemo što ionako ne bi dobili pa nema smisla tražiti, a neki ni ne pomišljaju tražiti skrbništvo.


Misliš da bi se i taj koji nije dobio skrbništvo na to grohotom nasmijao? I naravno da ih masa odustaje u startu kad znaju da nemaju gotovo nikakvih šansi. 
I ne znam dokaz kojeg pravila bi nečije osobno iskustvo trebalo biti?

----------


## spajalica

> Netko je na nekoj ranijoj stranici pitao za pravni pojam skrbništva, prema zakonu skrbnik je osoba s kojom dijete živi i koja o djetetu skrbi. Kad se roditelji razvode jedan se roditelj određuje skrbnikom, ali oba su roditelja zakonski zastupnici djeteta u jednakoj mjeri, bez obzira koji je roditelj skrbnik. *To znači npr. da bilo koji roditelj može u ime djeteta otvoriti račun u banci na djetetovo ime kao njegov zakonski zastupnik, bez obzira je li mu i skrbnik ili nije.* 
> Našim zakonom nije regulirano dvojno skrbništvo, u nekim drugim zemljama jest. Tada nema alimentacije, a roditelji se u jednakoj mjeri skrbe o djeci, od vremena provedenog kod pojedinog roditelja do participiranja u djetetovom životnim potrebama i troškovima.


Barbi ja sam pitala hvala. 
na boldano evo ideje nacina kako main moze dati novce samo djetetu. dakle otvori mu stednju, on je taj na kome je vezan dijetetov racun, a k tome tu su najvece kamate ako se dobro sjeca.

----------


## casa

Samo sto onda tim novcem može raspolagati njegova bivša... A to je ono što se želi izbjeći a ne može. Niti treba. Mogao bi recimo nekretninu za koju ima kredit oporucno ostaviti djetetu...

----------


## Barbi

Pa znaš li statistički podatak koliko ih zatraži skrbništvo? Sigurno takav podatak postoji, ja ga ne znam pa pišem samo svoja osobna saznanja. Ja se grohotom smijem onome što ti pišeš jer nema baš uporišta u stvarnosti.

----------


## Mima

-njemu smeta što bivša raspolaže alimentacijom, a plaćanje alimentacije ne može nikako izbjeći.

----------


## spajalica

casa kako? moji imaju pcelicu, sto sam im otvorila da novce koje dobiju od baka stavljeju na nju jer mi je glupo da imaju npr. 200 kn u novcaniku, a ne kuze pravu vrijednost te novcanice. detaljima se nisam zanimala, jer nisu to iznosi od kojih ce se bilo ko obogatiti al pomognu u placanju nekih sitnica. nisam znala da i MM moze doci do tih novaca. to bi mi ponekad olaksalo zivot da ne moram uvijek ja s njima od banke.

----------


## Dijana

> Pa znaš li statistički podatak koliko ih zatraži skrbništvo? Sigurno takav podatak postoji, ja ga ne znam pa pišem samo svoja osobna saznanja. Ja se grohotom smijem onome što ti pišeš jer nema baš uporišta u stvarnosti.


Samo se ti smij, ali daj pls objasni otkad si ti mjerna jedinica za stvarnost? To možeš biti samo za svoju stvarnost.

----------


## casa

Pa recimo moj sin ima štednju i ja mogu do nje iako je nisam ja otvorila nego djed bas s papirom d da dijete živi samnom. Pretpostavljam jer sam ja skrbnik. Z a ostale sinove sam ja otvorila štednje i ne znam može li mm do njih....

----------


## Barbi

Spajalic,e nema na čemu.  :Smile: 

Casa, ne može raspolagati bivša novcem koji otac uplaćuje na račun otvoren na ime djeteta gdje je on zakonski zastupnik. Ili barem ne može samo ona bez njegove suglasnosti. Ovo sam sigurna.
Darovanje nekretnina djeci nije baš mudra stvar, a i djeca imaju tendenciju napuniti 18 što u jednom trenutku jako mijenja okolnosti.... uglavnom imam svoje mišljenje o tome.

----------


## Mima

Tako je, trebalo bi znati statističke podatke. Evo npr. iz ovog članka http://www.tportal.hr/lifestyle/obit...krbnistvo.html (premda, ne mora biti vjerodostojno) 

_Primjerice u 2012. Centar za socijalnu skrb Zagreb je od 653 dana mišljenja u 576 slučajeva dao prijedlog da djeca žive s majkom, od čega je 491 mišljenje u skladu sa sporazumom roditelja._


Ja iz osobnog iskustva mogu reći da poznajem nekoliko očeva koji se nakon razvoda zaista brinu o djeci kao da razvoda nije bilo, i potpuno su uključeni u život svoje djece, međutim niti jedan od njih nije pokušao dobiti skrbništvo (kolokvijalno rečeno, dakle da dijete živi s njim). Imala sam recimo u obitelji i slučaj da je majka odvela djecu u drugu zemlju, otac se tome jako protivio i bilo je velike drame, ali otac svejedno niti u toj situaciji nije pokušao zatražiti "skrbništvo".

----------


## Barbi

Casa, ti si sinu zakonska zastupnica, a ne djed, zato i možeš do štednje. 
Spajalice, ne može dok se u banci to ne ugovori.

----------


## casa

Ne razumijem zašto nije mudro djeci oporucno ostaviti nekretnine niti što je loše u tome da djeca napune 18. Samo nemojmo u onom smjeru... Onda dijete može raspolagati dobivenim kako želi samo a ne dovijeka radit po naredbi s vrha... Ili neće u starosti pomagati jer mu je nekretnina ostavljena.

----------


## casa

Pa bi dakle ne isto tako mogla svaka bivša s kojom dijete živi... Do štednje.

----------


## tangerina

> Ne razumijem zašto nije mudro djeci oporucno ostaviti nekretnine niti što je loše u tome da djeca napune 18. Samo nemojmo u onom smjeru... Onda dijete može raspolagati dobivenim kako želi samo a ne dovijeka radit po naredbi s vrha... Ili neće u starosti pomagati jer mu je nekretnina ostavljena.


pa to dosta ovisi o tome kakvo je dijete
ako je "normalno", ni ja ne vidim problem, dapače super
ali poznajem neke primjere iz stvarnog života, ekstremne, ali postojeće
kojima nikako ne bi bilo mudro da su sa 18 godina imali svoju nekretninu, jer sa 18ipo godina je već sasvim sigurno ne bi imali

----------


## spajalica

> Casa, ti si sinu zakonska zastupnica, a ne djed, zato i možeš do štednje. 
> Spajalice, ne može dok se u banci to ne ugovori.


tako sam i mislila, samo me casa iznenadlia svojim postom.

----------


## Jadranka

> pa to dosta ovisi o tome kakvo je dijete
> ako je "normalno", ni ja ne vidim problem, dapače super
> ali poznajem neke primjere iz stvarnog života, ekstremne, ali postojeće
> kojima nikako ne bi bilo mudro da su sa 18 godina imali svoju nekretninu, jer sa 18ipo godina je već sasvim sigurno ne bi imali


Ja poznajem neke koji je sa 18.5 vec nisu imali, a sa 19 nisu vise imali ni euro od para za koje su ih prodali :D a ni ista za pokazat.

----------


## Barbi

Naravno da je to jako individualna stvar, ali moje osobno mišljenje je da dijete staro 18 godina ne treba imati značajnu imovinu jer to stvara odgovornost za koju nije spremno.

----------


## main

> Ali ako netko s pet i po daje tisuću sto,  onda ti sa sedam možeš više od tisuću sto. I tako to zakon propisuje. A tvoja bivša ne živi od tih para nego tvoje dijete. Samo sto ti ili ne možeš razumjeti jer se nisi pomirio s razvodom ili ne želiš. Prva je opcija dio prihvaćanja novonastale realnosti i od srca ti želim da što prije prodes sve faze do zrelog prihvaćanja.  Druga opcija je recimo to tako pokazatelj tvoje osobnosti...  Nadajmo se da je prva i sretno... Nek ti dijete bude živo i zdravo...


gluposti. znači ako meni raste plaća ja i dalje nebi trebao više plaćati i opet na istoma. pišeš gluposti. radi se o novcu, i tema je novac ovdje. dajem koliko trebam. i to je puno za dati dok treba platiti. 

uvijek iz nova nove gluposti. netko se pojavi i sve iz početka.

----------


## sirius

> Ja poznajem neke koji je sa 18.5 vec nisu imali, a sa 19 nisu vise imali ni euro od para za koje su ih prodali :D a ni ista za pokazat.


I ja znam takve.
na kraju su se mami na stan vratili.  :Smile:

----------


## main

> Tako je, trebalo bi znati statističke podatke. Evo npr. iz ovog članka http://www.tportal.hr/lifestyle/obit...krbnistvo.html (premda, ne mora biti vjerodostojno) 
> 
> _Primjerice u 2012. Centar za socijalnu skrb Zagreb je od 653 dana mišljenja u 576 slučajeva dao prijedlog da djeca žive s majkom, od čega je 491 mišljenje u skladu sa sporazumom roditelja._
> 
> 
> Ja iz osobnog iskustva mogu reći da poznajem nekoliko očeva koji se nakon razvoda zaista brinu o djeci kao da razvoda nije bilo, i potpuno su uključeni u život svoje djece, međutim niti jedan od njih nije pokušao dobiti skrbništvo (kolokvijalno rečeno, dakle da dijete živi s njim). Imala sam recimo u obitelji i slučaj da je majka odvela djecu u drugu zemlju, otac se tome jako protivio i bilo je velike drame, ali otac svejedno niti u toj situaciji nije pokušao zatražiti "skrbništvo".




meni je odvjetnik rekao, jaka faca, da nema smisla da trošim vrijeme i novac. to su gluposti. laži. otac u HR može dobiti skrbništvo samo i samo, onda.. naglašavam SAMO I SAMO ONDA dok majka ne želi ili je bolesna na pshičkoj bazi ili slično. mislim pa na koju razini je rasprava ako budemo to negirali?

----------


## main

> Na ovo ću se stvarno grohotom nasmijati. 
> Koliko očeva u postotku zaista zatraži skrbništvo nad djecom? Ja osobno poznajem samo jednog koji je to zaista i tražio (nije nažalost dobio), *neki samo o tome pričaju kao o nečemo što ionako ne bi dobili pa nema smisla tražiti, a neki ni ne pomišljaju tražiti skrbništvo.
> *
> Netko je na nekoj ranijoj stranici pitao za pravni pojam skrbništva, prema zakonu skrbnik je osoba s kojom dijete živi i koja o djetetu skrbi. Kad se roditelji razvode jedan se roditelj određuje skrbnikom, ali oba su roditelja zakonski zastupnici djeteta u jednakoj mjeri, bez obzira koji je roditelj skrbnik. To znači npr. da bilo koji roditelj može u ime djeteta otvoriti račun u banci na djetetovo ime kao njegov zakonski zastupnik, bez obzira je li mu i skrbnik ili nije. 
> Našim zakonom nije regulirano dvojno skrbništvo, u nekim drugim zemljama jest. Tada nema alimentacije, a roditelji se u jednakoj mjeri skrbe o djeci, od vremena provedenog kod pojedinog roditelja do participiranja u djetetovom životnim potrebama i troškovima.
> U našoj praksi, ja poznajem mnoge razvedene roditelje (i sama sam među njima) koji funkcioniraju po principu podijeljenog skrbništva iako ono zakonski kod nas nije regulirano. Djeca provode jednako vrijeme kod majke i oca tako da na oba mjesta dijete spava, jede, piše zadaću, šeta psa i ima sve aspekte obiteljskog života. Naravno, ovo je izvedivo ako roditelji žive u istom gradu i ako oboje žele što više vremena provoditi sa svojom djecom. Pola vremena je najpravednije moguće.
> Život s djetetom nije samo čuvanje, a ako neki roditelj misli da jest zaista ne zna što propušta.


muški može samo gubiti vrijeme ako ide probati dobiti skrbništvo.

----------


## main

> Evo ja ću ti napisat. Ja za momka od 15 primam 700 kn od oca s prihodima oko 8000kn. Prije dosta godina bila sam naivna i mislila pristat cu na manje od minimuma jer lako ćemo se dogovoriti. Danas na sreću nema potrebe da sudskim putem tražim izmjenu.


znači ti za dijete od 15 primaš 700kn a bivši ima veću plaću od mene. a meni tu govoriš da malo dajem. ja dajem puno, više ne ide.

zašto nema potrebe da tražiš izmjenu?

----------


## main

> Evo, ja ću ti reći kako ide s naslijeđenim nekretninama. Ima mm jednu odnedavno. Ali jaaako se varaš da takve stvari padnu s neba, jer to tako ne ide. Ako naslijediš nekretninu, to ne znači da si čekao da tvoj život počne dok netko umre. Živiš i prije jer inače ne bi nikamo dospio. Nekretninu naslijediš u svojoj pedesetoj godini, recimo. A mm ju je dobio od bliskih članova obitelji, bračnog para bez djece. O kojima je brinuo zadnjih nekoliko godina njihovog života. I to nije lako ni jeftino, da se razumijemo, pogotovo ako stare osobe imaju kojekakve medicinske potrebe, ako su nepokretne i trebaju skrb kod kuće (to često košta više nego teta čuvalica). To može biti i fizički i psihički vrlo zahtjevno, ali zabogadragoga ne brineš o starijim članovima obitelji zato da se ogrebeš nego bi to činio bez obzira na sve, da i nema nikakve nekretnine ni imetka, jer su to tvoji roditelji ili rođaci. Nije to jednostavno. Ako zaineresiranih ima više, dijeliš i brigu i nasljedstvo. Svaka batina ima dva kraja. 
> 
> Aliii u pravilu nasljedstvo te snađe kad ga fizički i materijalno više ne trebaš nužno jer si se već isam snqšqo. Dobro dođe, ali moglo bi sei bez toga. Inače, samo da se zna, da ne idem u detalje, ovoj je priči prethodilo dvadesetak godina podstanarstva. Da se na kup mogla staviti sva lova od podstanarstva, bilo bi za još jedan stan, ali nema veze. Uostalom, ima još starijih članova obitelji kojima ćemo pokloniti svoje vrijeme i brigu u skladu s njihovim potrebama. Pa možda kapne još koja nekretnina. Ali to sad stvaaarno nije bitno (ja sam 50+ , to je više od pol života.... pa ne sjediš pod kruškom i ne čekaš da netko umre da bi tvoj život počeo). 
> 
> Nekretnine se nasljeđuju uz visoku cijenu, jer kad ih dobiješ to znači da tvojih voljenih više nema. Odjednom se nađeš okružen grobnim mjestima i tuđim stvarima u trenutku kad ti to znači malo ili ništa. Ali značit će idućoj generaciji. Imat će lakši start. Zapravo, drugačiji, jer tko zna kamo će njih život odvesti i hoće li im to nešto značiti. Za nikakvo nasljedstvo mi nismo ni krivi ni zaslužni. Tako ponekad ispadne. Ili ne ispadne. Svejedno. Po treći put kažem da to nije bitno. Brinuli bi o roditeljima i drugoj rodbini s tim i bez toga. Naši su. I nemaju svi nekretnine. Često im treba i financijska pomoć jer imaju mizerne penzije. Eto, toliko o nasljedstvu.


dakle vi nemate samo prihod malo manji od mene kako veliš nego i nego i bavite se uzdržavanjem. dakle na tome radiš godinama, ali onda dobiješ nekretinu.  vrijednost nekretnine podijeliš sa vremenom i ispadne jako velika svota. 

u svakom slučaju samo si potvrdila moje, da za djecu ipak ne treba tako jako puno kako neki vele. hvala

----------


## NanoiBeba

main, meni  isto taj iznos 1100 kn na 7000 izgleda razuman, ali ono što meni ipak u cijeloj priči oko alimentacije nije baš razumno, je da se ona plaća do 26 te (mislim da je mima napisala) djetetove godine.
a ako je istina ono što je jelena napisala, da dijete poslije 18 godine npr ne može dobiti obiteljsku mirovinu - to definitivno nema baš smisla, kaj ja znam - do recimo 23,24 valjda dijete škole, ak ide na neki faks od 5 godina.

----------


## casa

Pa ne treba... Al ako roditelji zarađuju iznad prosjeka onda bi i djeca trebala živjeti iznad prosjeka. 
Ja tebi ne pišem dajes li premalo već da je tvoj stav dajem previše jako upitan. 
Potrebe za izmjenom nema jer zbog objekrivnih okolnosti ona bi izvoljevana sudskim putem bila protivna najboljem interesu mog djeteta. 

I po meni uopce nema je stvar para.. Nego stav jedna sedmina djetetu je previše... Nije u soldima sve...

----------


## casa

Pa al alimentacija ide samo ako se redovno školuje. Dakle ako padne koju godinu... Ako ne ide na faks s 18 gotovo.

----------


## Barbi

> Pa al alimentacija ide samo ako se redovno školuje. Dakle ako padne koju godinu... Ako ne ide na faks s 18 gotovo.


Da. I ta 26. godina je isto tako krajnja dob ali uz redovno školovanje, za fakultete koji traju toliko poput medicine npr. Jer redovan četverogodišnji studij (nekadašnji prije bolonjskog) se u roku završava sa 22.  :Cool:

----------


## seni

Sto kome treba, je vrlo sklizak teren.
treba li nekome stan?
Ne treba, moze živjeti u iznajmljenoj sobi, te sa drugim stanarima dijeliti kuhinju i kupaonicu.

----------


## NanoiBeba

> Da. I ta 26. godina je isto tako krajnja dob ali uz redovno školovanje, za fakultete koji traju toliko poput medicine npr. Jer redovan četverogodišnji studij (nekadašnji prije bolonjskog) se u roku završava sa 22.


gle za redovno školovanje nikako ne može biti 26 - osim medicine , tak da je zanimljivo, kako su odabrali granicu.

I kaj fakat dijete iza 18 ne može dobiti obiteljsku mirovinu?

----------


## seni

> gluposti. znači ako meni raste plaća ja i dalje nebi trebao više plaćati i opet na istoma. pišeš gluposti. radi se o novcu, i tema je novac ovdje. dajem koliko trebam. i to je puno za dati dok treba platiti. 
> 
> uvijek iz nova nove gluposti. netko se pojavi i sve iz početka.


Bitno da ti nama raspravu držiš na visini. 
Što argumentima, što protuargumentima koji se svode na "pričaš gluposti" ( o pristojnosti tog izričaja da ne govorim) "gdje su ti skripte"  :Rolling Eyes:  i slično.

Što izričajem i artikulacijom tipa:
"uvijek iznova neke nove gluposti"

----------


## seni

A da ne zaboravim minimalan level refleksije i razumijevanja da je osobni osjećaj i osobna situacija jedna stvar, a modalitet i provedba zakona o uzdržavanju djece kod rastavljenih roditelja sasvim druga stvar, koja je puno kompleksnija i mora dati okvir tisućama različitih "osobnih" priča.
I da stvar bude jos kompliciranija, mora biti i provodljiva u praksi.

----------


## Beti3

> gle za redovno školovanje nikako ne može biti 26 - osim medicine , tak da je zanimljivo, kako su odabrali granicu.
> 
> I kaj fakat dijete iza 18 ne može dobiti obiteljsku mirovinu?


Dobiva, sigurno, sve dok se redovno školuje, najkasnije do 26. godine. 
Toliko dugo jer se uračuna i mogućnost bolesti za vrijeme studija, ili rođenje djeteta, a netko se i kasnije upiše na fakultet, sa 20 godina npr.

----------


## NanoiBeba

ok, onda ima logike - ako je izjednačeno

----------


## Barbi

> a netko se i kasnije upiše na fakultet, sa 20 godina npr.


Ali onda je već izgubio pravo na alimentaciju/ obiteljsku mirovinu jer je prekinuo redovno školovanje, zar ne?

----------


## Tanči

> meni je odvjetnik rekao, jaka faca, da nema smisla da trošim vrijeme i novac. to su gluposti. laži. otac u HR može dobiti skrbništvo samo i samo, onda.. naglašavam SAMO I SAMO ONDA dok majka ne želi ili je bolesna na pshičkoj bazi ili slično. mislim pa na koju razini je rasprava ako budemo to negirali?



Nije istina.
Moj brat je dobio potpuno skrbništvo, a majka niti je bolesna, niti je rekla da ne želi.

----------


## Beti3

> Ali onda je već izgubio pravo na alimentaciju/ obiteljsku mirovinu jer je prekinuo redovno školovanje, zar ne?


Ako krene u školu sa 7 i pol, upisuje se na fakultet skoro sa 20  :Smile:  Mora zakonodavac dati malo veći vremenski okvir, ako želi biti pošten zakonodavac  :Smile:

----------


## main

> Bitno da ti nama raspravu držiš na visini. 
> Što argumentima, što protuargumentima koji se svode na "pričaš gluposti" ( o pristojnosti tog izričaja da ne govorim) "gdje su ti skripte"  i slično.
> 
> Što izričajem i artikulacijom tipa:
> "uvijek iznova neke nove gluposti"


argumenti su već 10 puta napisani.

napuštam vas. upravo sam dobio težak udarac u privatnom životu, nevezano za alimentaciju i bivšu. svima želim sreću.

----------


## Dijana

Sretno.

----------


## Peterlin

> Oprosti ako si se našla uvrijeđenom.
> 
> Ali u gornjem postu si održala pravo malo predavanje kako to ide s nasljeđivanjem nekretnina:
> 
> 
> Nelogičnost (mene) bode u oči. Jer svi znamo koliko je start obiteljskog života lakši kad imaš riješeno stanovanje. Tako se može nešto uštedjeti i otvoriti i put za kupiti još neku nekretninu (ko je šparniji i ima malo bolja primanja). Dok onaj koji s prosječnim primanjem otplaćuje krov nad glavom uistinu samo preživljava, još uz stalnu nervozu što će biti sutra. 
> 
> Ali ti ipak nisi bila u tim cipelama, pa me zasmetalo dociranje iz gornjeg posta. Podučavati nekog s visine kako naslijeđena nekretnina ne dolazi kad je najpotrebnije -  kao da ni tebi nije došla - a jest.
> Kao i mnogim drugima. 
> A tm-u i tebi svaka čast na skrbi za svoje starije.


Eh, tko ne kuži, njegov problem. Ja sam i te kako štedjela za SVOJU nekretninu od svoje prve plaće, ne računajući ni na muža (kojeg sam upoznala desetak godina kasnije) ni na njegove nekretnine koje su u tom trenutku bile na prilično dugačkom štapu. Pa sad nemamo samo stanove koje je on naslijedio u međuvremenu, a koji nisu bili u igri kad smo se vjenčali, nego i još toga. Da tih naslijeđenih stvari nije bilo, opet bi nam bilo dobro jer bi s dvije plaće i mojom ušteđevinom komotno mogli riješiti krov nad glavom na prikladan način. 

Što se brige o starijim članovima obitelji tiče, to je kod nas obiteljska stvar. Nije samo mm u tome, nego smo svi, a tako i treba biti. Brineš jer tije stalo do ljudi, a ne kvadratnihmetara.

A kad smo kod predavanja s visine, ako se tebi tako čini, vjerojatno imaš nekakav razlog za to. Ja nemam.

----------


## Dijana

Peterlin, mogu ti samo reć da si se ti dobro udala. :Grin: .

Šalu na stranu, dobro je kad si šparan, a još kad ti kapne pride, ihaj.

----------


## Peterlin

> Pa recimo moj sin ima štednju i ja mogu do nje iako je nisam ja otvorila nego djed bas s papirom d da dijete živi samnom. Pretpostavljam jer sam ja skrbnik. Z a ostale sinove sam ja otvorila štednje i ne znam može li mm do njih....


Moji sinovi imaju račune u stambenoj štedionici, ja sam zastupnik jednom, a mm drugom. Sad si mi dala misliti jer ne znam mogu li i ja do sredstava ako je mm zastupnik. Mislim da ne mogu. Nisam probala.

----------


## Peterlin

0


> dakle vi nemate samo prihod malo manji od mene kako veliš nego i nego i bavite se uzdržavanjem. dakle na tome radiš godinama, ali onda dobiješ nekretinu.  vrijednost nekretnine podijeliš sa vremenom i ispadne jako velika svota. 
> 
> u svakom slučaju samo si potvrdila moje, da za djecu ipak ne treba tako jako puno kako neki vele. hvala


Mi se ne bavimo uzdržavanjem. Imamo obitelj. Brinuli smo i o onima koji nisu imali nekretnine, jednako kao i o onima koji su imali nešto. I da, s vremenom to može ispasti financijski povoljno. Ali treba čekati pol života na to, a tada više nije bitno.

----------


## jelena.O

> Moji sinovi imaju račune u stambenoj štedionici, ja sam zastupnik jednom, a mm drugom. Sad si mi dala misliti jer ne znam mogu li i ja do sredstava ako je mm zastupnik. Mislim da ne mogu. Nisam probala.


Peterlin ne mozes direktnom linijom, ali indirektno možeš preko muza

----------


## Peterlin

> Peterlin, mogu ti samo reć da si se ti dobro udala..
> 
> Šalu na stranu, dobro je kad si šparan, a još kad ti kapne pride, ihaj.


Ja sam se stvarno dobro udala. A to bih mislila i da oboje imamo samo gaće na štapu. Nama je zajedno bolje nego prije. Sinergija. Financije su tu bitne, ali ne i najvažnije.

----------


## Dijana

Imala sam ja u vidu i  tu drugu, odnosno zapravo prvu stranu, kad sam napisala da si se dobro udala.  :Smile:

----------


## main

Riješio sam alimentaciju. Isplalo je da sam zaista sam pravu, čak su socijalne radnice potvrdile moju priču. na plaću od 7000kn povisio sam iznos s 1100kn na 1150kn.

Bivša je tražila 1400kn i pričala je gluposti, slične kakve se ovdje mogu pročitati. Socijalna radnica, šefice odjela tamo je pred svima nama objasnila,pa da i ja objasnim vama. Ovako je rekla. Ako vaš bivši da 1150 na mjesec, vi naprimjer dodate 800 kuna, znači da djete ima 1950 kuna na mjesec. za bajke, tipa "počinje škola" objasnila je to, jednom na godinu, ne morate sve kupiti odjednom, ne morate svaki mjesec novu odjecu kupovati, i da djete može s 1900 kuna na mjesec živjeti. 

I da, gleda se ukupna imovina. jel tako, to ćete sve ovdje potvrditi? da se gleda ukupna imovina bivšeg.pa kad se gleda ukupna imovina, gleda se i stambeni kredit koji ima.jer on je imovina, negativna ali je ukupna imovina. Tako da sad placam dalje 1150, 50kn je porasla jer porasla ona minimalna svota. i to je itekako dovoljan iznos. 
dalje pišite bajke. lijep pozdrav

----------


## čokolada

Kopiram Anemonin post da ne dupliciramo teme




> Tema je zatvorena taman kad sam htjela pitati sličnu stvar.
> Kako dogovoriti alimentaciju? Da li prema minimalnom iznosu, ili ako postoji mogućnost za više, dogovoriti više?
> Koji je realan iznos?

----------

